# ViP622/ViP722 - L6.22 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## Ron Barry

*ViP622/ViP722 - L6.22 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion*

It appears that L6.22 for the ViP622/ViP722 has begun spooling to some customers. Please use this thread to post your experiences and bugs found with this release.

Be sure when you report an issue or an experience be sure to include details and specify what receiver you saw it on. We definitely have seen some issues be receiver model specific so including the model is always good practice.

After receiving an update, if your box does not appear to be operating properly first step should be, find a ten minute period where nothing is recording, and then pull out the AC plug for 20 seconds and then plug it back in.

_*Reported Fixes or new Features:*_

 Anamorphic output to RF is back! 
 Transfer button and the Playlist button have been removed. 
 Automatic group listing now updates after deleting a program.
 DVR No longer freezes when accessing MyGroup while a event inside is recording

_*Reported Possible New Issues: *_

 Report of Guide's group pop up being reset after night update. 
 Report of excessive fan noise after nightly update

_*Other Reported Highs and Lows:*_

 

_Moderator Note: Feel free to report getting it or not, but don't be surprised if we sweep through and delete those type of posts with an update at the top indicating the state of the roll out. _


----------



## oldanbo

and it seems to have messed with my pause feature.  Now, when I pause a live program and come back 10 mins later (as an example), it restarts from the beginning of the buffer (59 mins) and I have to FF to get back to where I originally paused the show.

Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## P Smith

The version begin spooling a couple days ago.

I did the pause for 10 min and got no problem to continue.


----------



## tnsprin

Only thing I noticed so far is the Transfer button and the Playlist button seem to be gone. Since neither did anything useful, I have to assume they are futures that weren't suppose to be seen yet.

Did l6.21 ever complete the rollout to all 722's? It did reach all 622's


----------



## GravelChan

tnsprin said:


> Only thing I noticed so far is the Transfer button and the Playlist button seem to be gone. Since neither did anything useful, I have to assume they are futures that weren't suppose to be seen yet.
> 
> Did l6.21 ever complete the rollout to all 722's? It did reach all 622's


Nope, my 722 is still on 6.18


----------



## garywiley

Last night my HDMI connection on my 622 went dead. This morning I noticed that my firmware was updated to 6.22. I don't know if they are related. I am calling tech support and expect to spend the next hour talking to morons.

Gary


----------



## P Smith

garywiley said:


> Last night my HDMI connection on my 622 went dead. This morning I noticed that my firmware was updated to 6.22. I don't know if they are related. I am calling tech support and expect to spend the next hour talking to morons.
> 
> Gary


Do cold reboot before call them this time .


----------



## phrelin

GravelChan said:


> Nope, my 722 is still on 6.18


Mine is still 6.18 and I've been looking online for a prayer that keeps me there at least until it is determined (by others) that 6.22 works. Prayers for the selfish are hard to find.:sure:


----------



## kstuart

Release Notes:


> Driver fixes, DVR Custom Folder/Subfolder fixes, further check switch changes, rapid channel change black screen fix, removal of Playlist and Transfer buttons, revert default TV2 aspect ratio, fix various DishONLINE crashes, various reboot fixes, fix for missing screen updates after deleting Groups by Title, DishONLINE 48 hour expiration fix, Ext. HDD format pop-up fix, Misc.


Now - who is going to volunteer to playback something in a user-created MyGroup while a program in the same user-created MyGroup is recording ?


----------



## adk0212

Automatic group listing now updates after deleting a program, like they did prior to 621. That's how I noticed the sw had been updated again. I don't use MyGroups so I haven't tested those.


----------



## packerfan31

has anyone with the new software experienced there favorites list erasing after receiver nightly reboot.


----------



## P Smith

Nope.


----------



## BillJ

L6.22 is on one of my 622s this morning. No problem with pause. Haven't explored it otherwise. Did check to see if tuner 2 still had a format problem the first time it was used after nightly update. I think that problem is gone but will need to monitor it for a few days. (Problem I've had is SD channels, which are setup for Stretch format, would appear with wide black sidebars every day after nightly update. Cycling through the format options would fix this until the next update.)


----------



## pbrown

Hooray! It looks like anamorphic output to RF is back! Thanks Dish! I turned the TV on upstairs and it took me a few minutes to recognize what was going on. Thrilled to see a new software version on my 622.


----------



## Henry

Got L6.22 last night. I've never gotten an update so quickly after a release. Don't know what it's doing to my 622 yet. So far so good.


----------



## Henry

packerfan31 said:


> has anyone with the new software experienced there favorites list erasing after receiver nightly reboot.


No, but last night was _update night_ for my 622. I'll check it out in the morning - by default, since everything I do with the EPG uses the Favorites list.


----------



## fwampler

Works fine. Been 36 hrs now. 3 personal folders with recording/deleting/watching.


----------



## BillJ

Dish must be pretty confident in L6.22. My older 622 is usually updated very early in the cycle and the newer 622 doesn't get updated until 3 to 5 weeks later. L6.22 was updated on both receivers within 3 days. In fact, it may have been on the same day but I didn't bother to check the newest receiver at first because I wasn't expecting it to updated so soon.


----------



## Henry

HDG said:


> No, but last night was _update night_ for my 622. I'll check it out in the morning - by default, since everything I do with the EPG uses the Favorites list.


Just checked ... Favorites are intact.


----------



## bobl

There's still one problem with L622 that didn't get fixed. If you watch a program which is still being recorded on a delayed basis, the time remaining indicator in the banner at the top of the screen reflects the time remaining until the program is actually over (i.e. time until the recording ends) rather than the time remaining in your viewing of the recording. Example-if a one hour recording has five minutes until it's completed and you just begin watching it the time remaining indicator will reflect five minutes rather than sixty minutes. As soon as the recording ends the time remaining indicator will change to reflect the proper time left in the program. This bug began with L621.


----------



## kstuart

fwampler said:


> Works fine. Been 36 hrs now. 3 personal folders with recording/deleting/watching.


Are you saying that the problems in the previous version have been fixed ? The ones where if you created a "My Group" and watched one program in the group while another was recording, it would reboot ?

You have verified those have been fixed ?


----------



## bigoldboy

Yup, it is fixed!



kstuart said:


> Are you saying that the problems in the previous version have been fixed ? The ones where if you created a "My Group" and watched one program in the group while another was recording, it would reboot ?
> 
> You have verified those have been fixed ?


----------



## rkh

I got L6.22 Wednesday night and I am *STILL* losing OTA timers. I first noticed it after the "digital" transition in June and with WDIV channel 4 out of Detroit. Is anyone working on this??


----------



## rkh

For example, I went directly from my last post (3:25PM) and set an OTA timer for NBC Nightly News for tonight on channel 4 (WDIV). I turned the DVR off and then back on and it was still there. At 3:36 PM (approx. 10 minutes later), I checked and it was gone........


----------



## tymekeeper

I got a exchange VIP 722 for my old VIP 722 which died Monday, it started continuous reboot and then would never come on. It still had L618. Lost 60 movies but can get most rerecorded, bummer. The New 722 showed previous software as L090 and in the check switch page it showed L622. Not sure if it came with it (doubtful) or it downloaded last night. Will watch for record and playback problems this weekend.


----------



## lujan

rkh said:


> I got L6.22 Wednesday night and I am *STILL* losing OTA timers. I first noticed it after the "digital" transition in June and with WDIV channel 4 out of Detroit. Is anyone working on this??


I have also lost OTA timers recently ("Big Brother" on the local CBS station). I have also been losing the guide information every week or so. Dish sent me another 622 but it kept happening. I'm now on a 722 (with 2-year committment) and just installed it this morning. I will post if it still happens with the 722.


----------



## jpeckinp

I noticed a little annoyance after getting 6.22.
If I am watching a recorded show and stop during playback and want to go back to live programming when I hit done it takes me to the DishOnline downloaded screen. Used to it would go back to the menu screen.


----------



## GravelChan

jpeckinp said:


> I noticed a little annoyance after getting 6.22.
> If I am watching a recorded show and stop during playback and want to go back to live programming when I hit done it takes me to the DishOnline downloaded screen. Used to it would go back to the menu screen.


Perhaps you know this, but..... If you are watching a recorded show and want to go back to live TV, just hit "View". It will stop the playback and go back to live TV all in one keypress.


----------



## tymekeeper

So far no problems with recording 2 and watching a recording. No fwd or rewind or pause problem. Haven't done any OTA timers since I have a Dish Pal DVR but I'll try one later this week.


----------



## Dr. Cool

I found one bug with 6.22: when using groups, if you edit a show's name and then return to the list of shows in the group, the name will not reflect the change just made until you exit the group list and then get back in.


----------



## tnsprin

HDG said:


> Got L6.22 last night. I've never gotten an update so quickly after a release. Don't know what it's doing to my 622 yet. So far so good.


According to the receiver numbers posted by Smith P. elsewhere, it has now been released to all 622's and 722's.

The release notes that were posted show it as mostly a bug fix for L6.21. Some other corrections but no other new features.


----------



## phrelin

tnsprin said:


> According to the receiver numbers posted by Smith P. elsewhere, it has now been released to all 622's and 722's.
> 
> The release notes that were posted show it as mostly a bug fix for L6.21. Some other corrections but no other new features.


My 722 doesn't have it yet, but it sounds like I won't have problems with it. Still on L6.18 which is fine.


----------



## Kevin Brown

phrelin said:


> My 722 doesn't have it yet, but it sounds like I won't have problems with it. Still on L6.18 which is fine.


My 722 was still on L6.18 as of late last night as well.


----------



## Henry

tnsprin said:


> According to the receiver numbers posted by Smith P. elsewhere, it has now been released to all 622's and 722's.
> 
> The release notes that were posted show it as mostly a bug fix for L6.21. Some other corrections but no other new features.


Thanks, tn ... 6.22 has addressed a lot of the bugs introduced by 6.21. I can't vouch for all of them - I don't have the guts to - but so far it's been a welcomed release.


----------



## Tulsa1

Kevin Brown said:


> My 722 was still on L6.18 as of late last night as well.


Same here, my 722 is still on 6.18 but my 622 got 6.22.
I think the 722s haven't been included in the update.


----------



## phrelin

My 722 is still L6.18 this morning.


----------



## Sandman

My 722 got 622 overnight

Bob


----------



## Ron Barry

phrelin said:


> My 722 is still L6.18 this morning.


Have not looked around, but wondering if L6.22 was sent out to all that had L6.21 and it has not been released to the L6.18 folks. Phrelin, Put your box in standby and make sure no recordings are are set to fire for 30 minutes and see if you download happens (that is if you want it).


----------



## P Smith

Seen after 8/11 this criteria:
'L040'-'L617'
'1[1-8][13][A-G0-8]'&'RB[BDEGHJ-NPS].': {ViP622} R0000000001-R4000000000
'1[1-8][13][A-G0-8]'&'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-Z2-5].': {ViP722} R0000000001-R4000000000


----------



## askuhn

phrelin said:


> My 722 is still L6.18 this morning.


My 722 is also still at L6.18 as of this post, R0089*** (after being in standby all night)
I could really use those custom folders... :biggthump


----------



## P Smith

Pay attention to Bootstrap and Buildconfig IDs also, not just R00xxxxx.


----------



## tymekeeper

tymekeeper said:


> So far no problems with recording 2 and watching a recording. No fwd or rewind or pause problem. Haven't done any OTA timers since I have a Dish Pal DVR but I'll try one later this week.


Did a manual timer last night of "millionaire" worked fine.


----------



## phrelin

P Smith said:


> Pay attention to Bootstrap and Buildconfig IDs also, not just R00xxxxx.


Ok. ROO867xxx, 1418RJ2D, L618RJ2D-N, though for the life of me I don't know what this has to do with when I'll get L6.22. Any information would be interesting.


----------



## P Smith

phrelin said:


> Ok. ROO867xxx, 1418RJ2D, L618RJ2D-N, though for the life of me I don't know what this has to do with when I'll get L6.22. Any information would be interesting.


I forgot to include SW versions; sorry you're SOL because only DVR with SW 'L040'-'L617' are covering now.


----------



## phrelin

P Smith said:


> I forgot to include SW versions; sorry you're SOL because only DVR with SW 'L040'-'L617' are covering now.


I thought the L6.22 was mostly for those with L6.21? Not that I care as until custome folders are available on the EHD they aren't worth much to me.


----------



## Ron Barry

I would interpret P. Smith's info on the release to basically update users getting the a new box to be updated to the latest L6.22. It would appear that the current field is still on phased roll out with the L6.18 remaining out of the update cycle at this moment. This of course is a guess based on P. Smith's posts and reports that L6.18 users are still in the holding pattern.


----------



## phrelin

Ron Barry said:


> I would interpret P. Smith's info on the release to basically update users getting the a new box to be updated to the latest L6.22. It would appear that the current field is still on phased roll out with the L6.18 remaining out of the update cycle at this moment. This of course is a guess based on P. Smith's posts and reports that L6.18 users are still in the holding pattern.


Got it. Thanks.


----------



## Rduce

Got 622 last week Thursday and I now have a problem with my favorites reverting back to a popup instead of the button. This seems to happen every night after the 3 am update; every morning its back on the popup on my 722.


----------



## RoughDobermann

My new 722 got 6.22 a few nights ago. I knew it had been updated from 6.18 because I awoke to the fan operating at maximum. Turned on the TV, and no picture and no audio. Great. Tried a soft reboot (press and hold power switch). Nothing. Yanked the power cord for 30 seconds and plugged back in. The 722 did a check switch and then a program download, and after about ten minutes, I had audio and video again. I considered myself lucky.

However, I am now awakening to the friggin fan running at maximum EVERY day. This morning, I tried something new. No audio and video again, so I tried turning power off from the remote. It didn't do anything for about a minute, then fan magically turned off and the screen saver showed up.

I am this >< close to telling Dish where to stick their software "updates."


----------



## olguy

Don't know when this Dish page was updated last but it is showing 6.18, 6.21 and 6.22 as current for both 622 and 722 Tech : Current Software


----------



## MistyEyes

I am so ticked I could spit!!! 
I have been with Dishnetwork for aprox 6 months, and I am now going to be receiving my 3rd VIP 722! 
The last one received was less than 2 weeks ago!  
The small problems with each unit that seem to happen with both units and now been magnified with this new software update 622. 
Every AM I check my daily recording schedule as some show, even thought they are 1 hour long, I have some shows that record on 
the same channel back 2 back so I make sure that the times are set correctly. 
This AM I saw that the new Top Chefs Masters was set to record at 10:15pm-11:15pm, but I had set it to record 
the regular Top Chefs from 9pm-10:15, with the Masters to follow until 11:15. 
I went into edit timers, re-set it, hit done, the new window opened, went to hit the final 'done', and it was blacked out. 
I thought to myself that we must have received a new software update, and I was unfortunately correct. 
I had to use the manual record for these shows. 
I checked all the other shows that I have set to record, 
and can not re-adjust any of them. 
(SEE ATTACHED IMAGE)

So in addition to all the other quirky little problems that I have been having I have to add this to the list. 
Needless to say I tried to ream the techs out, but they don't really give a ****! 
So I have to wait 3 more days, reinstall yet another DVR, and program it.

I wanted to find out from them what the difference was between the VIP 722 and the VIP 622, but they had already placed the order. 
So much for that!

Also, after reading the previous posts, I have a question: 
What is: 'anamorphic output to RF' ?

Has anyone else had major problems with the VIP722 being super quirky?


----------



## harsh

The only quirk I'm familiar with is the one where deleted items don't disappear immediately.

Did you tinker with any of the parameters in the "Edit Time" window? I'm guessing that if you did, you created a problem.


----------



## MistyEyes

harsh said:


> The only quirk I'm familiar with is the one where deleted items don't disappear immediately.
> 
> Did you tinker with any of the parameters in the "Edit Time" window? I'm guessing that if you did, you created a problem.


I did everything to try and fix this. 
I pressed the reboot button.
I unplugged for 30 sec. 
(with both of those, the find SAT signal went way to quickly. 12345, rather than what it usually does, like: 
1 - 2 - 3 --- 4--5)
I every tried to do the check switches again to make sure that the whole guide and associated features downloaded correctly.  
I forgot ... another problem that I had with this new software is: 
I recorded on both setups - #1- from 1pm to 2:01pm, and #2 from 1pm to 4:02pm. 
Both shows started to record and both stopped recording exactly 21 minutes into each! 
AND THIS IS ONLY SINCE THIS MORNING  
==
OH .. The other problems that I have had since the beginning are: 
- The search storage page is now a template. No items in there, and all buttons are non functional. This is intermittent. 
- Channel 319 SHO-W will not record without broken sound. It is impossible to hear a sentence!


----------



## 4bama

RoughDobermann said:


> My new 722 got 6.22 a few nights ago. I knew it had been updated from 6.18 because I awoke to the fan operating at maximum. Turned on the TV, and no picture and no audio. Great. Tried a soft reboot (press and hold power switch). Nothing. Yanked the power cord for 30 seconds and plugged back in. The 722 did a check switch and then a program download, and after about ten minutes, I had audio and video again. I considered myself lucky.
> 
> However, I am now awakening to the friggin fan running at maximum EVERY day. This morning, I tried something new. No audio and video again, so I tried turning power off from the remote. It didn't do anything for about a minute, then fan magically turned off and the screen saver showed up.
> 
> I am this >< close to telling Dish where to stick their software "updates."


My "Update" time is set for 3:00am and every morning about 3:15am the receiver will start a reboot cycle (with loud fan) lasting about 2-3 minutes.

This is "normal" for my receiver every morning after the guide updates...the fan runs a little longer after a software update, but still shuts off after 3-4 minutes...

If you've done the power cord reset routine and the fan still runs every morning more than 2-3 minutes you may have a bad software update...maybe you "yanked" the power cord while the unit was still processing the update...don't know of a way to force your unit to do another update of 6.22.


----------



## kstuart

Many quirky recording problems are caused by overheating, especially in July and August.

I use a USB-powered fan on the left side of the unit to pull hot air out of the unit more powerfully.

And, do not put a satellite receiver in a closed cabinet with no ventilation.


----------



## kucharsk

FWIW, I have two 722s, both had L6.21.

Got 6.22 on one two nights ago, the other's still at 6.21.


----------



## P Smith

Today's spooling for:



> PID=08BCh
> DownloadID:54KC
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters:
> L622:'L100'-'L621'
> New FW:'L622'
> List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
> '1[0-8][13][A-G0-8]'&'RB[BDEGHJ-NPS].': {ViP622} R0000000001-R4000000000
> '1[0-8][13][A-G0-8]'&'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-TVWYZ245].': {ViP722} R0050462129-R0086286904
> '1[0-8][13][A-G0-8]'&'RJ[UX3].': {ViP722} R0050462129-R0084053784


----------



## packerfan31

another issue I have with my vip722 is it reboots it self once in a while


----------



## phrelin

Well, I had a busy day today so didn't pay much attention here or to my TV. Watching recordings tonight I went to the recording of last night's Letterman and had 19 minutes recorded including a bit of the news before the show and the last 18 minutes of the show. Mumbling some swear words, I checked and everything else recorded fine.

Then the light bulb finally came on and I pushed Menu twice and there it was - L6.22. I'll do a hard reboot (power disconnect) tomorrow.


----------



## Todd Nicholson

I did notice on 6.22 that when you press info once to bring up the transparent info screen, all text is now white, so you can actually see the information at the bottom of the window. I don't remember this being adressed in 6.18.


----------



## bobl

I've been having trouble with Letterman recordings being stopped prematurely all summer long. It appears to only happen on Wednesday nights and only if I have either Group by Title or My Groups enabled. The event in the schedule, after the recording has completed, says stopped by user. The receiver is always off when the recording is taking place so I definitely have not stopped it.

This is the strangest issue I've ever had. I just noticed this week that the problem only seems to happen on Wednesday's and seems to always happen shortly after midnight (Thursday A.M.). I'm doing some testing to see what's going on. Last night's recording completed without incident as always seems to be the case except for Wednesday's.


----------



## Ron Barry

bobl said:


> I've been having trouble with Letterman recordings being stopped prematurely all summer long. It appears to only happen on Wednesday nights and only if I have either Group by Title or My Groups enabled. The event in the schedule, after the recording has completed, says stopped by user. The receiver is always off when the recording is taking place so I definitely have not stopped it.
> 
> This is the strangest issue I've ever had. I just noticed this week that the problem only seems to happen on Wednesday's and seems to always happen shortly after midnight (Thursday A.M.). I'm doing some testing to see what's going on. Last night's recording completed without incident as always seems to be the case except for Wednesday's.


Trying changing you remote address and see if the fixes the issue. Given it is indicating it is being stopped by a user I would suspect a neighbor has Dish and you are on the same remote. The other way to test this out is to remove the UHF antenna on the back of the DVR. Something worth trying as what you are describing does not sound like software issue.


----------



## RoughDobermann

Unbelievable. The old issue I had with my old 772 that was upgraded to 6.21 from 6.18 (no picture and no audio without a daily re-boot) has reoccurred with my new 722 that was just upgraded from 6.18 to 6.22.


----------



## Ron Barry

MistyEyes said:


> The last one received was less than 2 weeks ago!
> The small problems with each unit that seem to happen with both units and now been magnified with this new software update 622.
> Every AM I check my daily recording schedule as some show, even thought they are 1 hour long, I have some shows that record on
> the same channel back 2 back so I make sure that the times are set correctly.
> This AM I saw that the new Top Chefs Masters was set to record at 10:15pm-11:15pm, but I had set it to record
> the regular Top Chefs from 9pm-10:15, with the Masters to follow until 11:15.


Note sure if you are aware of this Misty. But if you keep your padding to the defaults (1min/3min) then they will automatically record shows on the same timers back to back. My recommendation is unless there is a really good reason to change your padding you should keep it at the defaults to give the DVR the best chance of managing you recordings. I would suggest using the default and monitor your recording to see if you are accomplishing what you are trying to.


----------



## harsh

Ron Barry said:


> My recommendation is unless there is a really good reason to change your padding you should keep it at the defaults to give the DVR the best chance of managing you recordings.


I agree and that's why I asked if there was some tinkering with the times going on in my earlier post. Given the non-answer reply, I'm still convinced that the problem stems from user interference.


----------



## kstuart

Ron Barry said:


> Note sure if you are aware of this Misty. But if you keep your padding to the defaults (1min/3min) then they will automatically record shows on the same timers back to back.


Can you express this as an exact technical description of the rules in the software that govern its behavior ?

( The first thing I did with my 622 was set the default to 0 and 0, partially to minimize disk space usage and partially to allow everything to record on "popular" evenings. )

Doesn't all this depend on the settings of Single vs Dual, and also "Record Plus" ?


----------



## harsh

kstuart said:


> Can you express this as an exact technical description of the rules in the software that govern its behavior ?


Try this highly technical description if you're having problems: Set the DVR for what you want to see and let 'er rip.

Don't mess with the defaults. You may save a few megabytes here and there but it probably won't save you much in the long run; especially if you miss a program (or a critical part thereof) as a result of your thrift.

As is often the case with modern electronics, user intervention is an excellent way to mangle an otherwise well-designed system. The one real concern is how shows that run long are handled (ABC has serious issues here). You may get the tail end of one show (typically whatever airs on or about 9pm) at the beginning of the subsequent recording if it is on the same channel.

It wouldn't hurt to check the daily schedule to verify your shows are going to get recorded until you're comfortable that you aren't going to miss something.


----------



## kstuart

harsh said:


> It wouldn't hurt to check the daily schedule to verify your shows are going to get recorded until you're comfortable that you aren't going to miss something.


That is the best way to miss something.


----------



## olguy

harsh said:


> Don't mess with the defaults. You may save a few megabytes here and there but it probably won't save you much in the long run; especially if you miss a program (or a critical part thereof) as a result of your thrift.


I have several timers that the defaults don't give enough pad on one end or the other so some of my 1 hour recordings are 10 - 15 minutes longer. Seems some broadcasters use a different clock that the rest of us. Yeah, 
ABC, I'm taliking to you.


----------



## phrelin

kstuart said:


> Can you express this as an exact technical description of the rules in the software that govern its behavior ?
> 
> ( The first thing I did with my 622 was set the default to 0 and 0, partially to minimize disk space usage and partially to allow everything to record on "popular" evenings. )
> 
> Doesn't all this depend on the settings of Single vs Dual, and also "Record Plus" ?


While the defaults may have been useful before 2007, the fact is that many networks now have peculiar schedules, the latest being AMC which is allowing "Mad Men" to run two minutes over.

The apparent smallest increment on the Dish Network schedule is 5 minutes. If you aren't specific with your timers these days (ignoring the Dish schedule and not using defaults) you'll likely end up without some endings or shows you wanted being skipped by priority.

Thus according to Dish, we have in Pacific Time "Mad Men" at 7:00-8:00 with the second showing from 8:00-9:05 though the folks at AMC are actually going to run it at 7:00-8:02 and 8:02-8:04. If you schedule "Mad Men" at 7:00 followed by a show that starts on the hour at 8:00, the default gives you the other show but not the ending of "Mad Men."

CBS is running "There goes the Neighborhood" from 8:59 - 9:59.

The actual scheduling is not Dish's fault, obviously, but we have had this happening long enough that someone needs to deal with the creating a guide system that uses one minute increments. The "Mad Men" timing on the guide shows that the information in the system "knows" things aren't on the hour but can't handle them.


----------



## Ron Barry

kstuart said:


> Can you express this as an exact technical description of the rules in the software that govern its behavior ?
> 
> ( The first thing I did with my 622 was set the default to 0 and 0, partially to minimize disk space usage and partially to allow everything to record on "popular" evenings. )
> 
> Doesn't all this depend on the settings of Single vs Dual, and also "Record Plus" ?


Here is a thread that discuss the logic a bit.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=131080

As for Dual, not sure as I don't spend a lot of time in dual. The three things I know about timers that tend to catch people are.

1. Keep the default unless there is a good reason to remove them or extend them. That way for back to back the timers will record.
2. Priority only comes into play if multiple shows fire at the same time. Otherwise it is first come first serve basis. 
3. If you create multiple timers for the same show (Example one for OTA and one for Dish HD). The one you create first will fire while the other will be classified as a duplicate so if you want to have an OTA timer with a Sat backup, create the OTA timer first and then create the Sat as a Backup. In other words duplication is checked before priority.

Well I know we are wondering a bit off the 6.22 topic so perhaps later I will moves this discussion to its own thread if possible.


----------



## Ron Barry

phrelin said:


> While the defaults may have been useful before 2007, the fact is that many networks now have peculiar schedules, the latest being AMC which is allowing "Mad Men" to run two minutes over.
> 
> The apparent smallest increment on the Dish Network schedule is 5 minutes. If you aren't specific with your timers these days (ignoring the Dish schedule and not using defaults) you'll likely end up without some endings or shows you wanted being skipped by priority.
> 
> Thus according to Dish, we have in Pacific Time "Mad Men" at 7:00-8:00 with the second showing from 8:00-9:05 though the folks at AMC are actually going to run it at 7:00-8:02 and 8:02-8:04. If you schedule "Mad Men" at 7:00 followed by a show that starts on the hour at 8:00, the default gives you the other show but not the ending of "Mad Men."
> 
> CBS is running "There goes the Neighborhood" from 8:59 - 9:59.
> 
> The actual scheduling is not Dish's fault, obviously, but we have had this happening long enough that someone needs to deal with the creating a guide system that uses one minute increments. The "Mad Men" timing on the guide shows that the information in the system "knows" things aren't on the hour but can't handle them.


Pherlin, are you talking about the actual shows running over what the guides are saying or that the guide are correctly indicting the run times but the resolution of the Dish DVR timer events are at a minimum of 5 minutes?

If the run times are correct... Then keeping padding at the default should still work as designed. If shows become more and more where they don't honor the guide times then users are going to be forced to change the padding and their DVRs will not be as efficient as they can be.


----------



## phrelin

Ron Barry said:


> Phrelin, are you talking about the actual shows running over what the guides are saying or that the guide are correctly indicting the run times but the resolution of the Dish DVR timer events are at a minimum of 5 minutes?


Yep. Mad Men tonight Pacific Times:

First Showing:
Actual time - 7:00 pm - 8:02 pm
Dish Guide - 7:00 pm - 8:00 pm

Second showing:
Actual time - 8:02 pm - 9:04 pm
Dish Guide - 8:00 pm - 9:05 pm

The Zap2It listings show the correct schedule so the Tribune folks have it. The Dish system seems "aware" but apparently can only stop the first showing by "rounding down" to 8:00 pm and can only stop the second showing by rounding up to 9:05 pm.

Apparently Dish decided to eliminate the penny so the smallest change they have is a nickle.:grin:


----------



## BillJ

Yeah, you have to watch some channels tendency to let programs run over. Last night I recorded the final episode of 'Ice Road Truckers'. Played it back and it ended prematurely. Then I remember that this show often runs long. Fortunately it was being repeated so I caught the last several minutes live. History Channel and a few others are regualar offenders if ending on the hour is important to you.


----------



## kstuart

Shows on Viacom channels (eg MTV, Comedy) can vary widely, including starting early or ending late, and in some weird cases, both.
I almost never see anything start early, except for Viacom channels.
The Dish 1-minute early setting is actually for programs that start exactly on time, because Dish DVRs start recording at 10-15 seconds past the stated time ( due to satellite delay (sometimes multiple), and DVR delay in tuning and recording, plus buffers in both Dish encoders and DVRs )


----------



## phrelin

It's interesting about the starting early thing. I had only experienced it with Comedy but I don't regularly watch any other MTV channels.

A slight delay in starting usually doesn't affect watching most shows these days because of the "Previously on...." stuff. So I don't worry about not having the default 1-minute padding except for the first show on a tuner for the night.


----------



## Kevin Brown

I feel lucky.  I got 6.22 last week after skipping 6.21. So far, no problems whatsoever ! (Knock on wood ... )

Stupid question that has probably already been asked and answered, but ...

Ok, so when I got to my recordings list, and then into an individual recording to start over, resume, delete, etc, it has arrows at the top and bottom of those choices. As if it would wrap around. But it doesn't. Any significance?


----------



## kstuart

The discussion on the linked thread indicated the default padding would be removed to record two programs back to back on the same tuner, rather than failing to record the second one, even when they were on two different channels.

Does anyone know whether this will work when the events have 1/3 padding applied manually, with the "default" being set to 0/0 ?


----------



## Ron Barry

Never tried that kstuart.. Something to try though.. If you do report back your findings. My guess would be that if all were 1/3 then they would act as 1/3..


----------



## Ohioankev

I created two folders, one for me and my cousin that way we could keep track of what each person needs to watch for time management. My question is this when a show records will it record in the main directory above all the folders or will it record to the directory of whoever has the recorded show in the folder. What if both users have the same TV show(not the same episode) in each folder ?

Just experienced my first problem ... the vanishing TV episodes 

I have four episodes of Death Note recorded but when I selected My Groups only three of them are in the Death Note folder group in the main directory. The problem is the missing episode of death note is not in any of the user created folders. The episode reappears after I switch from my groups to group by title. The same thing is happening with Dark Blue.


----------



## Ron Barry

Couple things to keep in mine Ohioankev regarding MyGroups. They are more like a filtering mechanism than directories and that is way you can move between MyGroups and By Title very easily. 

From what I can tell, how a group is determined is either by the user setting the recording to a particular group or by the timer assigning the recording to the group when the timer fires. 

What I would suggest is look at those recording that don't end up in your MyGroup and set them by hand. Then keep an eye on that timer and see if it happens again. What could have happend is that the recording could predate the MyGroup feature. Also check the timer and make sure a MyGroup settings for the group you want has been configured.


----------



## askuhn

Got L6.22 on my 722 last night. Glad they finally made all the text white for the pop-up info. Almost everything seems to be working well, but its only been a few hours. The problem that bobl mentioned earlier is a big annoyance for me along with the death of menu wrapping (I went from L6.18 to L6.22)...



bobl said:


> There's still one problem with L622 that didn't get fixed. If you watch a program which is still being recorded on a delayed basis, the time remaining indicator in the banner at the top of the screen reflects the time remaining until the program is actually over (i.e. time until the recording ends) rather than the time remaining in your viewing of the recording. Example-if a one hour recording has five minutes until it's completed and you just begin watching it the time remaining indicator will reflect five minutes rather than sixty minutes. As soon as the recording ends the time remaining indicator will change to reflect the proper time left in the program. This bug began with L621.


I'm having trouble reproducing this, but I noticed a little hiccup when I set a Manual OTA timer to go into a custom folder; the "searching for events that match your request" dialog took around a minute or two to go away (when it usually takes a few seconds) and the system was unresponsive. This was _after_ a cold reboot. I don't pay for locals which is why it was a manual timer in the first place (if that matters).

Overall, this seems like a welcome update. :up:

*EDIT:* its been a day, and I can't reproduce the problem I had earlier...


----------



## kstuart

On another Forum, someone posted and it was verified by a second poster that:


> Not sue when this changed, but I loved the fact that when I paused a recorded program, unpausing it would restart a second or so before the pause. This made it nice to ensure you got all the dialog. Now it seems like it restarts a fraction of a second after the pause marker and at times seems like we miss a word or so of the dialog. Any thoughts? (I have a vip622 with the latest software 6.22)


----------



## RoughDobermann

Great. Now I'm back to having to re-boot my 722 every morning. I wish I could have 6.18 back. I'm giving Dish one more chance and if that doesn't do it, I'm switching to another provider (after 10 years as a customer).


----------



## askuhn

kstuart said:


> On another Forum, someone posted and it was verified by a second poster that:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sue when this changed, but I loved the fact that when I paused a recorded program, unpausing it would restart a second or so before the pause. This made it nice to ensure you got all the dialog. Now it seems like it restarts a fraction of a second after the pause marker and at times seems like we miss a word or so of the dialog. Any thoughts? (I have a vip622 with the latest software 6.22)
Click to expand...

I've also noticed this and find it annoying. What was wrong with the way it was? :nono2:


----------



## Ohioankev

Ron Barry said:


> Couple things to keep in mine Ohioankev regarding MyGroups. They are more like a filtering mechanism than directories and that is way you can move between MyGroups and By Title very easily.
> 
> From what I can tell, how a group is determined is either by the user setting the recording to a particular group or by the timer assigning the recording to the group when the timer fires.
> 
> What I would suggest is look at those recording that don't end up in your MyGroup and set them by hand. Then keep an eye on that timer and see if it happens again. What could have happend is that the recording could predate the MyGroup feature. Also check the timer and make sure a MyGroup settings for the group you want has been configured.


I understand now how the timers work but the problem im having with MyGroups and two episodes i'm still have issues with.

I recorded two shows, Death Note and Dark Blue (and its funny that both of these shows start with the letter "D" but it could be irreverent) I originally moved these files to two my groups manually that I named Wednesday and Saturday. They appeared in the correct groups that I created. However I deleted all the groups and created Kevin & Russ MyGroups putting stuff that I already watched in the Russ group and stuff that I only watch or my cousin has watched in the Kevin MyGroup. This is when Death Note episode 2 and Dark Blue episode 5 stopped appearing in the default Group by Title. However when I actually select Group by Title the episodes that are missing from my collection built up between these two shows reappears in the list. It's like the unit has these two episodes flagged as still in the original MyGroups that I deleted and is not showing up anywhere period while sorting by MyGroups. I tried to "Group by Title" and add Death Note episode 2 to My Group but it won't allow that. The unit starts to get glitchy adding two blank green slots like something is recorded but there is not.


----------



## Ron Barry

Hmmm.. Wanted to make sure you understood the concept. It can be a bit confusing at first. Definitely sounds like you might have run into a bug. So the steps you did are.

1) Created a My Group. 
2) Moved some content into the My Group. 
3) Deleted the My Group. 
4) Created another My group and you can't get the shows into that group?

Is this correct?



Ohioankev said:


> I understand now how the timers work but the problem im having with MyGroups and two episodes i'm still have issues with.
> 
> I recorded two shows, Death Note and Dark Blue (and its funny that both of these shows start with the letter "D" but it could be irreverent) I originally moved these files to two my groups manually that I named Wednesday and Saturday. They appeared in the correct groups that I created. However I deleted all the groups and created Kevin & Russ MyGroups putting stuff that I already watched in the Russ group and stuff that I only watch or my cousin has watched in the Kevin MyGroup. This is when Death Note episode 2 and Dark Blue episode 5 stopped appearing in the default Group by Title. However when I actually select Group by Title the episodes that are missing from my collection built up between these two shows reappears in the list. It's like the unit has these two episodes flagged as still in the original MyGroups that I deleted and is not showing up anywhere period while sorting by MyGroups. I tried to "Group by Title" and add Death Note episode 2 to My Group but it won't allow that. The unit starts to get glitchy adding two blank green slots like something is recorded but there is not.


----------



## Ohioankev

Ron Barry said:


> Hmmm.. Wanted to make sure you understood the concept. It can be a bit confusing at first. Definitely sounds like you might have run into a bug. So the steps you did are.
> 
> 1) Created a My Group.
> 2) Moved some content into the My Group.
> 3) Deleted the My Group.
> 4) Created another My group and you can't get the shows into that group?
> 
> Is this correct?


Pretty much except for the shows i cannot move into another group do not show up in the DVR list until I switch over to Group by Title or no groups. My thoughts is somehow they are still flagged with the other group I had created and deleted.

I tried this too

1) Going to the TV show under Group by Title 
2) Press Edit, select the episode thats not showing up under MyGroups
3) Press Add to Group, but the option is greyed out

Did the same thing when I selected no group but the option was still greyed out. So i'm not sure if you can't add to my groups when you're not filtering by MyGroups. I've tried the power button reset when this happened and it didn't fix the problem... I still haven't tried a hard reset by unplugging the unit.

I made a couple youtube videos but my cellphones video quality sucks 





As you can "barely" see here I actually deleted the Anime folder and now I have to switch out of "MyGroups" to Group by Title or "No Groups" to actually show Death Note on my DVR list.


----------



## bobl

What if you recreate the groups you deleted using the exact same name as before. Presumably the shows will then show in those groups. Then simply move them into the new groups you want. Then you can delete the groups you don't want once they're empty. Don't know if it will work but you might give it a try.


----------



## drewski11

Saw last night that we got L6.22 in the last couple of days on my 722 (it's in the home theater that hasn't been used since Monday night). direct upgrade from L6.18.

Now my Skip Forward and Skip Back aren't working correctly. 

My Skip Forward is taking 2-3 presses to get through one 30 second commercial when it was one press before. 

My Skip Back is even wonkier. It seems to randomly do a skip forward or skip back. I overshot the end of the commercial break by ~15 seconds after dealing with the Skip Forward issue above. I tried to Skip Back and it took 15-20 presses going forwards and backwards to get to the beginning of the show, post-commercial break. I know it skipped forward a couple of times because once we got the show going again, I saw scenes that we went through while trying to go backwards.

I know folks have talked about skip back issues like going to the beginning of the show or skipping back a couple of minutes. Maybe this is an old bug that I never had the pleasure of experiencing, though I don't recall seeing mention of skipping forward when pressing the Skip Back button.

This happened at each commercial break during the show. The show also had "signal issues" which dropped a few minutes of programming. Maybe the Skip issues were related to the signal issues? We only watched this one show before going to bed so didn't test it out on other recorded shows.

Our 722k is having IR issues since Saturday (won't respond to remote button presses) after running fine for > a month. No S/W updates (original 6.52 it came with). My g/f is starting to not like Dish!


----------



## phrelin

While it has probably been said on this thread, it bears repeating.

When you get a software update, as soon as you can you should always do a "hard" reboot - unplug your box, wait 20 seconds, then plug it back in and leave it alone to let it do its thing which will take awhile.

This may not be necessary but sometimes it clears up problems with new software/firmware releases.


----------



## RollTide1017

My 722 got the update the 2 nights ago and ever since, I have been experiencing a weird problem. Sometimes when I press the previous channel button the screen goes black but, you can hear the audio of a show currently being recorded. Nothing I do brings the image back. You can bring up the guide and change channels but, the screen remains black and the audio being heard is still from a show being recorded. Have to soft reboot to bring the image back. So far this has happened 2 in the past 24 hours since the update. I went from 6.18 to 6.22 on my 722.

I will do a hard reboot like phrelin suggest but also wanted to see if anyone else had seen this bug.


----------



## Todd Nicholson

I've just made it a habit to do a hard reboot after all software updates. For what it's worth, 6.22 seems to be working well for me on my 722.


----------



## lukin4u

askuhn said:


> I've also noticed this and find it annoying. What was wrong with the way it was? :nono2:


same here

and menus seem much more sluggish


----------



## phrelin

Todd Nicholson said:


> I've just made it a habit to do a hard reboot after all software updates. For what it's worth, 6.22 seems to be working well for me on my 722.


My experience so far, also.

However, I have not attempted to create custom folders. This is only because they are worthless to me since I store everything on my EHD's that I'm not watching and deleting within a day. I have to be aware that it's a function that may alter the internal hard drive functions in ways that extend beyond those folders since it involves indexing. So experiences with L6.22 may vary.


----------



## drewski11

phrelin said:


> While it has probably been said on this thread, it bears repeating.
> 
> When you get a software update, as soon as you can you should always do a "hard" reboot - unplug your box, wait 20 seconds, then plug it back in and leave it alone to let it do its thing which will take awhile.
> 
> This may not be necessary but sometimes it clears up problems with new software/firmware releases.


i did a soft reboot last night before watching and the Skip Back/Forward issue did not resurface.

i don't know if it was isolated incident or if the reboot helped, but, you're right, it definitely can't hurt.


----------



## drewski11

Kevin Brown said:


> I feel lucky.  I got 6.22 last week after skipping 6.21. So far, no problems whatsoever ! (Knock on wood ... )
> 
> Stupid question that has probably already been asked and answered, but ...
> 
> Ok, so when I got to my recordings list, and then into an individual recording to start over, resume, delete, etc, it has arrows at the top and bottom of those choices. As if it would wrap around. But it doesn't. Any significance?


they added more selections thus the arrows to go up and down. that they didn't wrap around like before once you reach the top or bottom is an unfortunate oversight.

this "feature" was added with 6.21 :nono2:


----------



## TulsaOK

I notice that the problem with TV2 aspect ratio when in single mode after the nightly maintenance was fixed in L6.22. However, when switching from Dual User Mode to Single User Mode, the problem still exists. Not a biggie - can be fixed by pressing "Position" twice. I'm just sayin'.


----------



## phrelin

This is something new in the upgrade from L6.18 to L6.22 on my 722. When I'm watching something recorded - that's all I watch - and two things are recording, the little warning timer pops up to tell me another recording will start soon. In the past the only time I have seen this is when I'm watching something live and a scheduled recording was about to commence interrupting what I was watching.

It's a minor annoyance (after my first panic attack) but totally unnecessary. It's one of those "WHY?" things.


----------



## FarmerBob

I'm not sure when it updated, but I went from 6.18 to 6.22. I had a couple of minor issues with 6.18 and can't seem to remember what they were and haven't encountered anything that has triggered any memories. So I guess they were fixed. I'm sorry to hear transfer got removed, unless it comes back when you activate the HHD option. I was jazzed with the thought of being able to move programming from the internal drive to the external.

But my 722 has sounded like a jet engine since I got it last September. I use it as an alarm clock for when I fall asleep in my office. AND just tonight I had a conversation with a friend that has what sounds to be a 722 that has made the same amount of noise since he first got it a very long time ago. And it seems that he has no real programming after being told that he has all that can be had. Anyway, he says that his guide has been wrong a lot lately and was told by three TSRs that you need to turn the 722 off every night. I told him to look for the Update option and that he can change the time of the update. I'm usually up at 4 a.m., so mine is set for 10. But not mine, it fires off on it's own, that's alarm time. unless I stop it. Sounds like a lot of misinformation. Will have to look into that.


----------



## tymekeeper

FarmerBob said:


> I'm not sure when it updated, but I went from 6.18 to 6.22. I had a couple of minor issues with 6.18 and can't seem to remember what they were and haven't encountered anything that has triggered any memories. So I guess they were fixed. I'm sorry to hear transfer got removed, unless it comes back when you activate the HHD option. I was jazzed with the thought of being able to move programming from the internal drive to the external.
> 
> But my 722 has sounded like a jet engine since I got it last September. I use it as an alarm clock for when I fall asleep in my office. AND just tonight I had a conversation with a friend that has what sounds to be a 722 that has made the same amount of noise since he first got it a very long time ago. And it seems that he has no real programming after being told that he has all that can be had. Anyway, he says that his guide has been wrong a lot lately and was told by three TSRs that you need to turn the 722 off every night. I told him to look for the Update option and that he can change the time of the update. I'm usually up at 4 a.m., so mine is set for 10. But not mine, it fires off on it's own, that's alarm time. unless I stop it. Sounds like a lot of misinformation. Will have to look into that.


Is it making this jet engine sound at the time you have it set for updateting? I'm never up at 1 am so don't know if mine does, but during the day it is very quite. Try rebooting either a soft reboot (hold power but on 722) or hard reboot (unplug for a few minutes) It does make a "jet engine" sound when it reboots.


----------



## phrelin

FarmerBob said:


> I'm sorry to hear transfer got removed, unless it comes back when you activate the HHD option. I was jazzed with the thought of being able to move programming from the internal drive to the external.


You can move programming from the internal drive to an EHD. I have four of them and it still works fine. I don't really know what the now missing "transfer button" was all about. You do have to activate the EHD feature.


----------



## FarmerBob

tymekeeper said:


> Is it making this jet engine sound at the time you have it set for updateting? I'm never up at 1 am so don't know if mine does, but during the day it is very quite. Try rebooting either a soft reboot (hold power but on 722) or hard reboot (unplug for a few minutes) It does make a "jet engine" sound when it reboots.


Yes. That is why I set it to "go off/launch" at a time that would serve several purposes. And when I have been around to see the process and it puts up the "permission" screen, it takes off after I approve or it times out and does it on its own. It never does this at any other time. Although, the fan does kick up a couple of notches ever so often for routine internal cooling. You definitely notice when it turns off. Things are very quiet and the audio of the program is a lot clearer. It has been mentioned may places that these puppies get hot for various hardware reasons. I have this out in the open for ventilation reasons, plus for this set up all my gear is stacked next to my DLP at the foot of my second workstation.

Rebooting at any level does not influence any of this. I have long since resigned myself to the fact that this is normal operation from years of DVR use. That's why they have or had, on the older models, little sticker on the top saying not to place anything on top of this unit. I never did because I was always having to swap these out. Ya know DISH's way of fixing software glitches. At least it was in their minds.

But the 722 can get loud to louder.


----------



## dbconsultant

I did a hard reboot after 6.22 downloaded and the 622 reciever also rebooted itself once this last weekend (hope this doesn't become a habit!). 

Trick play still broken. Push "Skip Back" more than a couple of times and sometimes goes back to the beginning of the program or to some random place in the recording. Wish they would fix this one - highly annoying!


----------



## P Smith

Dish will fix it, ie return back to working FW, after that TiVo lawsuit will end. 
For now Dish will make make a lot of buggy FW in attempts to avoid fundamental processes of trick play.


----------



## RollTide1017

Well, even after a hard reboot, I'm still getting random freezes and black screens. My wife told me today that it froze on the "please wait" screen immediately after hitting "power."

I like the new groups features but, these freezes are annoying and I really wish i could go back to L6.18.


----------



## 4bama

dbconsultant said:


> I did a hard reboot after 6.22 downloaded and the 622 reciever also rebooted itself once this last weekend (hope this doesn't become a habit!).
> 
> Trick play still broken. Push "Skip Back" more than a couple of times and sometimes goes back to the beginning of the program or to some random place in the recording. Wish they would fix this one - highly annoying!


I found that allowing a very brief pause between multiple skip-backs or skip-forwards provides a more reliable result. It just seems like the software needs to get a quick reading on where it's at...

It's worth a try...provides positive results for me...Now that football is back on I record a lot of the NFL reruns and use the 30 second skip forward a lot..perfect to jump from snap to snap...but if I hit multiple skip-forwards too fast to get through a time-out or commercial I have unpredictable results.


----------



## Dr. Cool

4bama said:


> I found that allowing a very brief pause between multiple skip-backs or skip-forwards provides a more reliable result. It just seems like the software needs to get a quick reading on where it's at...
> 
> It's worth a try...provides positive results for me...Now that football is back on I record a lot of the NFL reruns and use the 30 second skip forward a lot..perfect to jump from snap to snap...but if I hit multiple skip-forwards too fast to get through a time-out or commercial I have unpredictable results.


I can confirm that the skip back problem is still there, even after doing a 20-second hard reboot and with two different remotes. And I agree with the post above: waiting briefly between each pressing of the skip-back button helps.


----------



## Gsnid

About time I noticed that new software had been installed I started having problems with hdmi interface. When I switched on tv in the morning there was no video from hdmi inteface, the sound and menu display worked but no display on primary tv. video on secondary tv was o.k. Was able to solve problem by rebooting receiver but recently have experienced a daily receiver reboot usually in the a.m. but symptoms seem to be getting worse. Software bug/ hardware problem ??? Anyone else have this problem ? Any suggestions ?


----------



## ebaltz

I was out of town when the update occurred. Since being back it has lost audio twice in two days which required a reboot to fix. Prior to this update, I had had no problems with my 722 in many many months.


----------



## dbconsultant

4bama said:


> I found that allowing a very brief pause between multiple skip-backs or skip-forwards provides a more reliable result. It just seems like the software needs to get a quick reading on where it's at...
> 
> It's worth a try...provides positive results for me...Now that football is back on I record a lot of the NFL reruns and use the 30 second skip forward a lot..perfect to jump from snap to snap...but if I hit multiple skip-forwards too fast to get through a time-out or commercial I have unpredictable results.


Thanks, I'll try your suggestion. We use the skips a ton during the NFL season as well!


----------



## Kevin Brown

> Stupid question that has probably already been asked and answered, but ...
> 
> Ok, so when I got to my recordings list, and then into an individual recording to start over, resume, delete, etc, it has arrows at the top and bottom of those choices. As if it would wrap around. But it doesn't. Any significance?





> they added more selections thus the arrows to go up and down. that they didn't wrap around like before once you reach the top or bottom is an unfortunate oversight.


Right, but in the menu I'm talking about, there are no more selections to arrow up or arrow down to !!  But I did figure out that the arrows are always there for some menus, but when there are more selections, one or both of the arrows becomes darker signifying that there is something else above or below.

I did discover that yeah, wraparound is gone, which sucks, but you can do a pg up or pg down to get to the top most or bottom most item. I don't remember that working before.


----------



## Ron Barry

Ok I am confused. What do you guys mean "As Before". The arrows are a new thing relatively and I don't recall them ever wrapping. You arrow down to get to the button you want and arrow up to move up. Are you guys talking about when there was no arrowing down? 

Personally I think wrapping in the arrow supported case would be totally confusing since people tend to arrow down rather quickly and would be rather surprised to jump all the way back to the top button. I am all for wrapping and I think the case of the search keyboard it would be a good thing, but the keyboard is always visible while all the buttons are not always visible. 

Personally I feel the arrows are acceptable compromise given limited real estate. I think the buttons people mostly will use are visible and the buttons that are not commonly used are below the fold (so to speak). 

Good tip on pg up and down. I was not aware of that tip.


----------



## m_roulston

Hi,

I am a long time lurker hear but have recently begun to experience a problem that I haven't seen discussed in this thread.

I have a 622 that started having issues after receiving the latest software. I would get up in the morning and the fan on the dvr would be very loud and the green light would cycle on and off. Doing a soft reboot would get it to stop and the dvr to start working again. A couple of times, I came home from work and would have the same issue or I would find that shows I scheduled to record during the day didn't record. I tried a hard reboot but that didn't seem to resolve the issue but perhaps I did it incorrectly as I can't remember if I did the hard reboot when the dvr was working correctly or not. 

I called tech support and they sent me a different 622. I didn't check to see what software version it came with but it seemed to work fine until a couple of days ago. The first glitch I noticed was that when I turned the tv and dvr on, I didn't get any sound or picture but a soft reboot resolved this but I also noticed my shows didn't record. I tried doing a hard reboot and now I am having the fan and green light cycling on and off issue again. I'm assuming that I didn't have the latest software release with the new 622 and it donwloaded sometime in the last few days and it is causing this issue to reoccur.

Is it possible that the software did not download properly to my dvr? Can tech support force a new download? Since this is the second time I've had this issue, I don't think its the dvr. It doesn't sound like anyone else has reported a similar issue in this thread.

Thanks for any insight you might be able to provide!


----------



## harsh

It sounds like there may be some other issue with your configuration. Power problems or perhaps signal problems may be plaguing your setup.


----------



## m_roulston

Is there some way to try and diagnose or test whether the issue could be power or signal issue related. I have Cox Cable internet but it is connected thru a slingbox homeplug device. To save money, I did switch from Preferred (12mbps) to value (1.5 mbps) as I don't use the internet from home that much.

I have had the local electric company come out and monitor the quality of my electric as I had two ceiling fans in the same room (different room than the one the dvr is in) burn out their capacitors in a two week period but the electric company said there wasn't an issue on their end. An electrician I hired to test the internal wiring said that the power was within normal range.


----------



## drewski11

Ron Barry said:


> Ok I am confused. What do you guys mean "As Before". The arrows are a new thing relatively and I don't recall them ever wrapping. You arrow down to get to the button you want and arrow up to move up. Are you guys talking about when there was no arrowing down?


I was talking about always wrapping pre-arrows/software update.

I don't think it's confusing to wrap with the arrows. It's how my last couple of cell phones work so maybe I'm more used to it :shrug:

I'll have to remember the pg up/down trick.


----------



## Tulsa1

I have been happy for the most part with L6.22 for the exception of one
glitch that is quite anoying. This began on both my 722 and 622 as soon as
they received L6.22. I am running both in single mode and everytime I SWAP
tuners the picture/sound goes blank for a second or two then restores.
I am connected HDMI on both so I wonder if some form of HDCP handshaking
is taking place now that was not in previous software.
This blanking happens everytime I swap tuners. It used be an instant swap.
I know it's related to L6.22 because there was a one month lag between
both my DVRs getting the new software and the glitch followed that lag.
Anybody else see this?
Thoughts?


----------



## plasmacat

Tulsa 1 - the swapping problem(s) are old and have happened way before 6.22 -at least to me and some others. See this thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=132059&highlight=plasmacat


----------



## catnapped

Anyone elses go from L622 to L622? Download counter ticked up one on my 622 overnight and previous software is now L622 instead of L618 that it was yesterday.


----------



## tiny1877

I have a 622 that is being replaced (shipped out today) after having issues the last 3 weeks with the receiver locking up every night during updates. I actually witnessed it last night. A message popped up saying that channel info was being updated and the progress bar never moved. Screen went to static on TV2 and blank on TV1 and the receiver's fans kicked into full gear. I normally just find it in that state in the morning, continuously rebooting itself. Power button has no response, so a power cycle is needed before the unit will function.

I'm pretty ticked because I will have to re-program all of my timers and pay the EHD activation fee to keep the shows that I have recorded and move them over to the new unit. Of course I'm leaving on vacation tomorrow so it's a crapshoot whether the timers that I have set for next week will actually get recorded. At least now I can check it remotely on dish.sling.com to see if it's still online...

Is there any way to transfer timers from one receiver to another? That would be awesome.


----------



## drmckenzie

I'm having a problem with creating Dish passes, which may be related to 6.22.

Whenever I try to create a DP, during the setting up of options for the pass (but after the search string has been entered), the process freezes on the main DP screen. I can't move the cursor, and eventually the unit reboots.


----------



## Tulsa1

plasmacat said:


> Tulsa 1 - the swapping problem(s) are old and have happened way before 6.22 -at least to me and some others. See this thread:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=132059&highlight=plasmacat


That sounds more like it sticking on a black screen and not every time.
Mine is momentary everytime I swap tuners (one second of no audio or video)
It never stays black.
It first showed up when L6.22 loaded on my 622 then the same on my 722
weeks later when L6.22 loaded on it.
I has not hendered the operation of the DVR at all. 
That breif blanking is just very anoying when your used it being instantanious.


----------



## harsh

tiny1877 said:


> Is there any way to transfer timers from one receiver to another?


Only with the 722K and its two-way remote at this time.


----------



## Teran

I've seen two bugs.

The first occurs when deleting a recording from a Group. It will now clear the item except for the column showing that it was an HD recording.

The second is much more serious and concerns OTA. First, doing a search will not show results for OTA channels even though they show in the guide. Second, scheduled recordings for OTA recordings disappear. Third, timers for OTA recordings do not show all future recordings. Software version 622 is currently not usable for OTA recordings on both my 622 and 722.


----------



## 4bama

Teran said:


> I've seen two bugs.
> 
> The second is much more serious and concerns OTA. First, doing a search will not show results for OTA channels even though they show in the guide. Second, scheduled recordings for OTA recordings disappear. Third, timers for OTA recordings do not show all future recordings. Software version 622 is currently not usable for OTA recordings on both my 622 and 722.


Thats odd...my 622 search results show OTA channels and I have several OTA timers that all fire on schedule. If I press DVR 3 times to see scheduled recordings the OTA channels show for the next 8 days....


----------



## Teran

4bama said:


> Thats odd...my 622 search results show OTA channels and I have several OTA timers that all fire on schedule. If I press DVR 3 times to see scheduled recordings the OTA channels show for the next 8 days....


Do they show the mapped down OTA in the search results?

[EDIT]
Sorry, too early in the morning. I just double checked and a search for "House" and "Glee", two of my wife's shows, do not show 002-01 (KTVI in St. Louis) in the results for either search on either my 622 or 722. I also did a search for "Tennis" and it doesn't show 004-01 (St. Louis KMOV) though it shows 004-00. When I created a Timer for Glee yesterday the Timer still existed but it lost the single recording it was supposed to record. I had to record from Sat.


----------



## harsh

Teran said:


> Do they show the mapped down OTA in the search results?


What is "mapped down OTA"???

OTA doesn't get mapped down. It is presented uniquely on the channel number of the broadcast with the appropriate dash for the subchannel. LIL get mapped down.

We *MUST NOT* confuse LIL with OTA.


----------



## Teran

harsh said:


> What is "mapped down OTA"???
> 
> OTA doesn't get mapped down. It is presented uniquely on the channel number of the broadcast with the appropriate dash for the subchannel. LIL get mapped down.
> 
> We *MUST NOT* confuse LIL with OTA.


That it why I said it was too early in the morning. It will show the mapped down SAT channels in the search results as well as the unmapped down channels, but it does not show the OTA channels -01, -02, etc. in the search results even though it shows in the guide.


----------



## olguy

4bama said:


> Thats odd...my 622 search results show OTA channels and I have several OTA timers that all fire on schedule. If I press DVR 3 times to see scheduled recordings the OTA channels show for the next 8 days....











You didn't say so I'll ask. Have you unplugged since 6.22 downloaded?


----------



## TulsaOK

olguy said:


> You didn't say so I'll ask. Have you unplugged since 6.22 downloaded?


Also, a channel re-scan?


----------



## Teran

olguy said:


> You didn't say so I'll ask. Have you unplugged since 6.22 downloaded?


Why would I do that? The system did not prompt me to do so. If it is known that doing so is necessary to complete the update process then inclusion of a prompt to do so should be part of the process itself.

But, yes, I did. No difference on either my 622 or my 722.


----------



## Teran

Kent Taylor said:


> Also, a channel re-scan?


I did a channel re-scan on my 722 before I first posted on this issue. I also did a check switch afterwards.


----------



## harsh

I just completed a search for "Paid Programming" and it showed entries for both LIL and OTA. I searched for "Daisy" and it gave me a single entry on a OTA PBS subchannel.

I was not able to duplicate the issue.


----------



## olguy

Teran said:


> Why would I do that? The system did not prompt me to do so. If it is known that doing so is necessary to complete the update process then inclusion of a prompt to do so should be part of the process itself.
> 
> But, yes, I did. No difference on either my 622 or my 722.


You have been a member of this forum since 2007 and you have to ask why you would do a reboot? And to my knowledge the system never prompts to do a reboot. But after having had a number of Dish DVRs and reading this forum for a while I along with many others know to do a reboot after new software is installed. And to mention a reboot was done when asking for help solving a problem.

Now, all that being said, if a reboot did not solve the problem you have two options. Call Dish for help or live with it.


----------



## Teran

olguy said:


> You have been a member of this forum since 2007 and you have to ask why you would do a reboot? And to my knowledge the system never prompts to do a reboot. But after having had a number of Dish DVRs and reading this forum for a while I along with many others know to do a reboot after new software is installed. And to mention a reboot was done when asking for help solving a problem.
> 
> Now, all that being said, if a reboot did not solve the problem you have two options. Call Dish for help or live with it.


If a reboot is required after receiving a software update and the system does not either automatically reboot or prompt the user to take that type of action then there is a bug. This is a bug thread. I am experiencing non-standard behaviour on two receivers after receiving a software update so I am posting a bug, not trying to resolve the problem. If I had thought anyone here could help to resolve the problem I am experiencing then I would have created a new thread to discuss the issue.


----------



## Dr. Cool

I found another bug with 6.22: sometimes group recording counters (which are displayed at the right of the group name in the groups root menu) will not show the correct number of programs in the group folder. For example, I have one folder right now that is at the top of the groups root menu list with one recording in it, and yet the group counter shows zero recordings. Moving the file out and and back in the folder or deleting the folder and recreating it won't change the folder counter, it remains always at zero.


----------



## P Smith

catnapped said:


> Anyone elses go from L622 to L622? Download counter ticked up one on my 622 overnight and previous software is now L622 instead of L618 that it was yesterday.


It was Bootstrap version update (small part of FW), main part is still L6.22


----------



## 4bama

Teran said:
 

> Do they show the mapped down OTA in the search results?


My Dish locals come from Birmingham...I have my OTA coming from Montgomery, so I have no duplicate local channels to map down.

Even if I did have my OTA locals the same as my Dish locals I would not want duplicate "hits" in my search function...as a matter of fact the search function does show both the "high" channels and the map-down channels in a search function for Dish channels that have map-down...

An example, I did a search for "NFL Preseason" and get double hits for the NFL channels...I would prefer an option to limit this to just the "mapped" down channel....


----------



## olguy

4bama said:


> An example, I did a search for "NFL Preseason" and get double hits for the NFL channels...I would prefer an option to limit this to just the "mapped" down channel....


I have the channels I don't want to see in searches or guides (I occasionally look at All Sub or All HD guides) locked out.


----------



## 4bama

olguy said:


> I have the channels I don't want to see in searches or guides (I occasionally look at All Sub or All HD guides) locked out.


I need to clarify the "double hits" statement I made on search functions..The "double hits" are caused by the SD and HD listings...not by the map-down feature. I presume that's the way it's designed but would prefer to see only the HD hits...


----------



## olguy

4bama said:


> I need to clarify the "double hits" statement I made on search functions..The "double hits" are caused by the SD and HD listings...not by the map-down feature. I presume that's the way it's designed but would prefer to see only the HD hits...


If there is a SD and HD version available, I have the SD version locked out as well. I even have the SD premiums locked out on the family room box. Mrs Olguy calls me a HD snob


----------



## tnsprin

P Smith said:


> It was Bootstrap version update (small part of FW), main part is still L6.22


Wow. Would never have noticed it, but bootstrap is now 1730 on all three of my Vip622's. I had noticed a reboot but since I occasionally have seen unexpected reboots, I didn't see L6.22 change, I just ignored it.

Last I checked they had bootstraps of 1710, 1711 and 1714.


----------



## Sunnyatthebeach

I'm confused about the version-numbering scheme. On my 722, it shows
Software Version: L622RJ2D-N
Boot Strap Version: 1418RJ2D

I understand what "L622" means. But what do "1418" and and "RJ2D" refer to?


----------



## tnsprin

Sunnyatthebeach said:


> I'm confused about the version-numbering scheme. On my 722, it shows
> Software Version: L622RJ2D-N
> Boot Strap Version: 1418RJ2D
> 
> I understand what "L622" means. But what do "1418" and and "RJ2D" refer to?


The RJ2D-N represents some hardware info. I don't think this ever changes for a receiver(but it might if some of this is firmware). But differences here can mean that the operating system software has to operatate slightly differently.
The main software is L622
The Bootstrap version on yours is 1418 (which appears to be different than most machines I've seen that were recently upgraded to 1730) Bootstrap code is the first thing in control, when the machine is reset or plugged in. Bootstraps were once really small, but these days the are getting a lot bigger. It may need to be able to check out basic functions and must start the operating system load.


----------



## P Smith

Adding to that: "RJ" would be Component ID ( say 722 family ), "2D" - HW ID related to variations in PCB, HW components, etc.


----------



## moman19

Teran said:


> I've seen two bugs.
> 
> The first occurs when deleting a recording from a Group. It will now clear the item except for the column showing that it was an HD recording.
> 
> The second is much more serious and concerns OTA. First, doing a search will not show results for OTA channels even though they show in the guide. Second, scheduled recordings for OTA recordings disappear. Third, timers for OTA recordings do not show all future recordings. Software version 622 is currently not usable for OTA recordings on both my 622 and 722.


Are you missing OTA recordings or are they simply not showing up when you check the timer schedule? I've got a few recurring OTA timers that appear to be "missing" when I check, but I'm not actually missing any recorded events. So while this is bad, it may not be fatal.


----------



## Teran

moman19 said:


> Are you missing OTA recordings or are they simply not showing up when you check the timer schedule? I've got a few recurring OTA timers that appear to be "missing" when I check, but I'm not actually missing any recorded events. So while this is bad, it may not be fatal.


I'm missing items from the timer schedule. It will show the timer, but scheduled recordings in the timer will disappear and will also not show all relevant future performances that should be recorded.

I didn't have any OTA recordings or timers on either box that were pre-622 since I really only use OTA during football season and both boxes were replaced since the last season.

Another note on Searches. I did a search for a show that was on a PBS OTA sub-channel (not carried by SAT) and it displayed the OTA channel in the results, however it still doesn't show results for other shows on other OTA channels.


----------



## Jim148

My wife mentioned to me this afternoon that we are now getting PSIP data on the Over The Air channels received via the 622s internal ATSC receiver. 

Could it be that I am just now getting L6.22?


----------



## david_jr

RoughDobermann said:


> My new 722 got 6.22 a few nights ago. I knew it had been updated from 6.18 because I awoke to the fan operating at maximum. Turned on the TV, and no picture and no audio. Great. Tried a soft reboot (press and hold power switch). Nothing. Yanked the power cord for 30 seconds and plugged back in. The 722 did a check switch and then a program download, and after about ten minutes, I had audio and video again. I considered myself lucky.
> 
> However, I am now awakening to the friggin fan running at maximum EVERY day. This morning, I tried something new. No audio and video again, so I tried turning power off from the remote. It didn't do anything for about a minute, then fan magically turned off and the screen saver showed up.
> 
> I am this >< close to telling Dish where to stick their software "updates."





RoughDobermann said:


> Great. Now I'm back to having to re-boot my 722 every morning. I wish I could have 6.18 back. I'm giving Dish one more chance and if that doesn't do it, I'm switching to another provider (after 10 years as a customer).





m_roulston said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a long time lurker hear but have recently begun to experience a problem that I haven't seen discussed in this thread.
> 
> I have a 622 that started having issues after receiving the latest software. I would get up in the morning and the fan on the dvr would be very loud and the green light would cycle on and off. Doing a soft reboot would get it to stop and the dvr to start working again. A couple of times, I came home from work and would have the same issue or I would find that shows I scheduled to record during the day didn't record. I tried a hard reboot but that didn't seem to resolve the issue but perhaps I did it incorrectly as I can't remember if I did the hard reboot when the dvr was working correctly or not.
> 
> I called tech support and they sent me a different 622. I didn't check to see what software version it came with but it seemed to work fine until a couple of days ago. The first glitch I noticed was that when I turned the tv and dvr on, I didn't get any sound or picture but a soft reboot resolved this but I also noticed my shows didn't record. I tried doing a hard reboot and now I am having the fan and green light cycling on and off issue again. I'm assuming that I didn't have the latest software release with the new 622 and it donwloaded sometime in the last few days and it is causing this issue to reoccur.
> 
> Is it possible that the software did not download properly to my dvr? Can tech support force a new download? Since this is the second time I've had this issue, I don't think its the dvr. It doesn't sound like anyone else has reported a similar issue in this thread.
> 
> Thanks for any insight you might be able to provide!


OK I have been having these same problems with the loud fan and no audio or video especially in the morning. Have noticed it the last several days and not sure when I got L622. Have a VIP722 in dual mode, working fine since April 09, till now. Did some soft reboots which took a while, but fixed, once had to do hard reboot to get it to go. This is very annoying and apparently noticed by more than one person.


----------



## DJ Lon

GravelChan said:


> Perhaps you know this, but..... If you are watching a recorded show and want to go back to live TV, just hit "View". It will stop the playback and go back to live TV all in one keypress.


I just did this ^^^ and it erased the recording! I was watching the recording and hit view to watch local news and when I went back to my recordings it was gone. History says "User 1 delete" for item.


----------



## P Smith

Thank you Dish for the buggy FW.


----------



## 4bama

DJ Lon said:


> I just did this ^^^ and it erased the recording! I was watching the recording and hit view to watch local news and when I went back to my recordings it was gone. History says "User 1 delete" for item.


I think the example given was watching a previously recorded program, not a "recording in progress"...

In the case of watching a previously recorded program pressing "View" does indeed return you to live programming on the channel you were watching prior to starting the playback and the recording is not lost, and later when restarted the option to "Resume" will be available on that recording.

If you are watching a "recording in progress", pressing "View" will still return you to live programming...but in no case does the DVR erase or delete what has already been recorded without confirmation from the user.

Use the "recording in process" scenario while in single mode and press view and indeed the recording will stop and return you to live programming, but the DVR always asks me if that's what I really want to do, and what has already been recorded is still available on the DVR..not erased...


----------



## TulsaOK

4bama said:


> Use the "recording in process" scenario while in single mode and press view and indeed the recording will stop and return you to live programming, but the DVR always asks me if that's what I really want to do, and what has already been recorded is still available on the DVR..not erased...


Pressing VIEW when watching a program that is currently being recorded *should not* stop the recording, only take you to the end of the buffer.


----------



## 4bama

Kent Taylor said:


> Pressing VIEW when watching a program that is currently being recorded *should not* stop the recording, only take you to the end of the buffer.


You're right...I was thinking of the "Stop" button functions...which does ask if I'm sure..."View" does not stop a recording-in-process..:blush:


----------



## david_jr

david_jr said:


> OK I have been having these same problems with the loud fan and no audio or video especially in the morning. Have noticed it the last several days and not sure when I got L622. Have a VIP722 in dual mode, working fine since April 09, till now. Did some soft reboots which took a while, but fixed, once had to do hard reboot to get it to go. This is very annoying and apparently noticed by more than one person.


OK this morning same issue (6 AM Eastern) loud fan, blank screen on TV1 and snow on TV2. Unplug 30 sec and nothing. Tried soft reboot, no go. Unplug for 20 min, nothing. Wait half hour and Unplug again for 30 sec. Loud clicks and pops on TV1 receiver and flashes of light on screen, finally rebooted and came on. Took three hard resets. Does this sound like an L622 issue or could it be receiver going bad? System info says reciever health is good. Perplexed now.


----------



## FarmerBob

david_jr said:


> OK this morning same issue (6 AM Eastern) loud fan, blank screen on TV1 and snow on TV2. Unplug 30 sec and nothing. Tried soft reboot, no go. Unplug for 20 min, nothing. Wait half hour and Unplug again for 30 sec. Loud clicks and pops on TV1 receiver and flashes of light on screen, finally rebooted and came on. Took three hard resets. Does this sound like an L622 issue or could it be receiver going bad? System info says reciever health is good. Perplexed now.


Out of curiousity, go to Menu > 8 (Preferences) > 4 (Updates) and in the window what time does it say? Sounds like your System Update is set at 6 am EDT. This will confirm that. If it is the Update sequence, unplugging and trying "reboots", I would think, not a good thing to be doing. But the symptoms you describe sound just like the Daily Update. Of which you can change the time in the Updates windows. But this is how these boxes get the Guide, New Software, etc . . . on a daily basis.

If I am wrong. Never Mind!


----------



## david_jr

FarmerBob said:


> Out of curiousity, go to Menu > 8 (Preferences) > 4 (Updates) and in the window what time does it say? Sounds like your System Update is set at 6 am EDT. This will confirm that. If it is the Update sequence, unplugging and trying "reboots", I would think, not a good thing to be doing. But the symptoms you describe sound just like the Daily Update. Of which you can change the time in the Updates windows. But this is how these boxes get the Guide, New Software, etc . . . on a daily basis.
> 
> If I am wrong. Never Mind!


Thank you so much for the suggestion. I will check when I get home from work. I always thought the updates went in the middle of the night, but maybe they got changed somehow.


----------



## RoughDobermann

david_jr said:


> OK I have been having these same problems with the loud fan and no audio or video especially in the morning. Have noticed it the last several days and not sure when I got L622. Have a VIP722 in dual mode, working fine since April 09, till now. Did some soft reboots which took a while, but fixed, once had to do hard reboot to get it to go. This is very annoying and apparently noticed by more than one person.


Welcome to my annoying world. I asked Dish if they could/would send my receiver 6.18 and then NOT send my receiver any new "updates." They basically told me to stuff it. The tech actually had the audacity to say, "So, you only have to do a soft reboot once a day?" Well, yes Skippy, I do. Unbelievable.

When my commitment is over in January, I'm gone.


----------



## Grandude

Not sure if this is related to the software or not, but I currently do not get a meter reading of any signal on my HD locals from Dish when I go to the point dish screen. I checked with a friend from a different town, different satellite and transponder and he reports that he does not get a signal there either. This is on all four of my receivers, a 722, 622, and two 211s. I do get a signal on the SD version of the same channel which is a different spot beam and satellite.


----------



## phrelin

Grandude said:


> Not sure if this is related to the software or not, but I currently do not get a meter reading of any signal on my HD locals from Dish when I go to the point dish screen. I checked with a friend from a different town, different satellite and transponder and he reports that he does not get a signal there either. This is on all four of my receivers, a 722, 622, and two 211s. I do get a signal on the SD version of the same channel which is a different spot beam and satellite.


I sent a PM to Ron asking if he had seen this before. To add to my response on the other thread, though the audio/video is fine, there is not signal lock or reading on Sat 119 Tr 7 Spotbeam 4 where Bay Area Local HD's are located but the Tr 8, 6, and 5 lock and read and that's on my 722 and 612.

If anyone happens to get Tucson HD locals, I'd be curious if you could do a menu,6,1,1 from a local channel to see if you get a signal lock and meter reading as your locals are on Sat 119 Tr 7, but a different spotbeam.


----------



## DJ Lon

4bama said:


> I think the example given was watching a previously recorded program, not a "recording in progress"...


It was NOT a recording in progress and I am not technically challenged regarding my Dish equipment. It was a movie I recorded a few weeks ago on TCM. There were no confirmation screens or anything. Hit view to watch live TV and came back to my recording list later and it was gone. Period.

This is a "bug" thread and I posted a possible bug I have encountered. I didn't think it was a "shoot down another user because you don't believe it" thread.

Now I'm sorry I said anything in the first place.


----------



## TulsaOK

Don't get your boxers in a bunch. This could be an anomaly. It isn't a problem that's been reported by many people. I'm sure that what you're reporting is valid. Stranger things have happened. If it continues, please post.


----------



## david_jr

RoughDobermann said:


> Welcome to my annoying world. I asked Dish if they could/would send my receiver 6.18 and then NOT send my receiver any new "updates." They basically told me to stuff it. The tech actually had the audacity to say, "So, you only have to do a soft reboot once a day?" Well, yes Skippy, I do. Unbelievable.
> 
> When my commitment is over in January, I'm gone.


When I got home from work at 8AM the receiver was doing the same thing. I did not bother trying to reboot it, I just went to bed. This afternoon the receiver was working fine. I checked the settings and see that it is scheduled to take updates at 3AM. I wonder if something is causing it to take longer to receive the updates. I also checked the recordings and it did not record Regis on Tuesday either. This only seems to be a problem in the morning. In the afternoon and evenings it is fine, watching live or playing back recordings there are no problems.


----------



## harsh

I get readings around 63 for 110W transponder 29 (spotbeam 44) to my market (Portland, OR). Everything seems in order in that respect with software version 622 on my ViP622.


----------



## david_jr

david_jr said:


> When I got home from work at 8AM the receiver was doing the same thing. I did not bother trying to reboot it, I just went to bed. This afternoon the receiver was working fine. I checked the settings and see that it is scheduled to take updates at 3AM. I wonder if something is causing it to take longer to receive the updates. I also checked the recordings and it did not record Regis on Tuesday either. This only seems to be a problem in the morning. In the afternoon and evenings it is fine, watching live or playing back recordings there are no problems.


Same thing again today (yesterday) and a hard reboot wouldn't clear it either. No Regis again. In the afternoon everything is OK, same at night.


----------



## moman19

Are you recording Regis on an OTA channel or Satellite channel. If yes, delete the OTA timer and create a new, timer on the sat channel. See if the issue resolves itself. There appears to be an ongoing issue with occasional OTA timers not firing. It happens to me but I've been unable to pin down the cause as not all my OTA events fail to record.


----------



## david_jr

Regis is set to tape off Sat channel. We have no ongoing timers set on OTA. Regis is set to tape at 0900 and when I get up at 0600 the receiver is already doing it. Its doing it right now. It's almost as if there's a switch going off telling the receiver to go into this mode and it doesn't clear till sometime mid morning or afternoon and then everything is fine until the next morning. Don't know when it stops doing it actually because I'm not availabel to watch it during the day and there is no one here till wife and kids get home around 3 PM. I am going to try check switch and hard reboot this afternoon after things clear up and see if that has any effect on it. Thanks for all the suggestions. Next step is tech support I guess (dread the thought of it).


----------



## Slordak

Here's a bug I hadn't previously run across, due to it requiring very specific circumstances to reproduce:

1) Unsubscribe from a channel package via telephone.
2) On the ViP622, start modifying a favorites list which contains the channels which were will "become red" in a few minutes.
3) As the subscriber update message reaches the receiver, attempt to remove the channel from the favorites list.

After step #3, the remote will become unresponsive and the receiver will lock up. After 5 or 10 seconds, the screen will go black and the receiver will reboot (with the distinctive "fans going into overdrive" sound).


----------



## hokie-dk

I set up timers to record the VT - Neb football game on Saturday (9/19). The sat timer on my 722k fired and recorded properly, but the OTA timer on my 622 did not fire. This is the second time this has occurred.


----------



## david_jr

david_jr said:


> Regis is set to tape off Sat channel. We have no ongoing timers set on OTA. Regis is set to tape at 0900 and when I get up at 0600 the receiver is already doing it. Its doing it right now. It's almost as if there's a switch going off telling the receiver to go into this mode and it doesn't clear till sometime mid morning or afternoon and then everything is fine until the next morning. Don't know when it stops doing it actually because I'm not availabel to watch it during the day and there is no one here till wife and kids get home around 3 PM. I am going to try check switch and hard reboot this afternoon after things clear up and see if that has any effect on it. Thanks for all the suggestions. Next step is tech support I guess (dread the thought of it).


Think the receiver is dying. It is happening every morning and now lasting into afternoon. Today it didn't clear till after 3 PM. Apparently not a L622 issue.


----------



## RoughDobermann

I may have found a "fix" for my jet engine-like 722 with 6.22 firmware. Every morning, my 722 is locked up and requires a re-boot. Today, I tried something new. I selected SAT on the remote and then held down the Select button. After about five seconds, the fan stopped screaming and a very quick "1 of 5" test went on. About ten seconds later, I had picture and audio again.

I'll try this again tomorrow, when I'm sure my 722 will be locked up and screaming again, thanks to the Dish firmware geniuses.

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## david_jr

Sounds like we are having the same problem. I will try this tomorrow when I get home. Are you convinced it is software and not hardware related?


----------



## RoughDobermann

david_jr said:


> Sounds like we are having the same problem. I will try this tomorrow when I get home. Are you convinced it is software and not hardware related?


Well, it has now happened twice on two different 722s. They were fine with 6.18 and both showed the same symptoms after being "upgraded" to 6.21 and 6.22.

BTW, I tried the press and hold select fix during this morning's fan exercise. It didn't work. I pulled power and waited about 30 minutes. Plugged it back in and the fan ran on max for about 10 minutes, then stopped.

This really needs to be fixed.


----------



## Ron Barry

RoughDobermann said:


> I may have found a "fix" for my jet engine-like 722 with 6.22 firmware. Every morning, my 722 is locked up and requires a re-boot. Today, I tried something new.  I selected SAT on the remote and then held down the Select button. After about five seconds, the fan stopped screaming and a very quick "1 of 5" test went on. About ten seconds later, I had picture and audio again.
> 
> I'll try this again tomorrow, when I'm sure my 722 will be locked up and screaming again, thanks to the Dish firmware geniuses.
> 
> Just thought I'd share.


Something must be unique here as so far I have only seen two reports on this. What is your configuration? How many Timers and Timer events are you configured for? What time is your nightly update set for? I would check it and make sure it did not get changed during the update. Also.. what is your physical installation like. Perhaps they updated the some of the safety parameters and what was considered safe conditions triggers a restart. So to be clear.. When this happens the box fan turns on but never stops?

As for your select trick. I just think it was coincidence as that high fan you are hearing is that the box has locked up and rebooted or it is going through its nightly reboot that happens after the update. Checking your update time should rule out the latter.


----------



## neworder

Anybody with a vip722 and L622 having problems with the dishONLINE service?

When I first got my receiver about a month ago, the dishONLINE service worked fine downloading movies over my internet connection. It then just stopped working and when you try and list what is available it just displays "Processing Your..." and will stay on that screen for about 2 minutes and then just kick you out to Live TV.

I called dish and they said it was a problem with the receiver so they sent me a new one. The new one worked perfectly on the day I installed it and then the next day and currently it does the same thing and just displays "Processing You..."

I wish I checked the software version that the new receiver had but I am thinking that it might have upgraded to L622 that night and now I am having the same problem.

Just wondering what peoples results are with L622 and the dishONLINE service.

Thanks.


----------



## RoughDobermann

Ron Barry said:


> Something must be unique here as so far I have only seen two reports on this. What is your configuration? How many Timers and Timer events are you configured for? What time is your nightly update set for? I would check it and make sure it did not get changed during the update. Also.. what is your physical installation like. Perhaps they updated the some of the safety parameters and what was considered safe conditions triggers a restart. So to be clear.. When this happens the box fan turns on but never stops?
> 
> As for your select trick. I just think it was coincidence as that high fan you are hearing is that the box has locked up and rebooted or it is going through its nightly reboot that happens after the update. Checking your update time should rule out the latter.


I have six total timers.

Update is at 3:00am.

My installation is the 722 connected to an Onkyo receiver via HDMI and optical audio (my receiver won't pass audio via HDMI). From there, HDMI to my Samsung LCD.

Yes, the fan is running at full speed when I wake up most mornings. Some mornings everything is fine. Other mornings, splash screen is displayed but when I hit Select, no audio or video is displayed, but the Dish menus are all there. To fix that, I do a soft reboot.

Again, this all started with 6.21 and 6.22. Everything was fine with 6.18.


----------



## vtjman

Just wanted to add a bug that I noticed this morning for the first time and it is very much like what was described in a thread from a year ago.

Can't post urls yet apparently.
dbstalk<dot>com / showthread.php?p=1834030

I noticed my 622 was rebooting itself several times while I was getting ready in the morning. I knew this was not good, so I pulled the plug and hoped a hard reset would correct it. I tried to record something and I got the message that I had reached the maximum number of events. Sure enough all events including skipped was at 576.

When I tried to correct this by deleting various timers the box will always lock up and reboot itself now, EVERY time I delete each timer.

I am now much under the 576 limit (I can't check right now because it is currently rebooting). Now it actually locked up and rebooted while trying to add a recording.


----------



## TulsaOK

vtjman said:


> Just wanted to add a bug that I noticed this morning for the first time and it is very much like what was described in a thread from a year ago.
> 
> Can't post urls yet apparently.
> dbstalk<dot>com / showthread.php?p=1834030
> 
> I noticed my 622 was rebooting itself several times while I was getting ready in the morning. I knew this was not good, so I pulled the plug and hoped a hard reset would correct it. I tried to record something and I got the message that I had reached the maximum number of events. Sure enough all events including skipped was at 576.
> 
> When I tried to correct this by deleting various timers the box will always lock up and reboot itself now, EVERY time I delete each timer.
> 
> I am now much under the 576 limit (I can't check right now because it is currently rebooting). Now it actually locked up and rebooted while trying to add a recording.


I had that same problem. There is a timer that's corrupt and until it fires and deletes itself, you will notice this behavior. Or, you could try deleting timers one by one until you find the bad one. It's a PITA but it will clear itself up eventually. It took about a week for mine to clear up.


----------



## david_jr

RoughDobermann said:


> I have six total timers.
> 
> Update is at 3:00am.
> 
> My installation is the 722 connected to an Onkyo receiver via HDMI and optical audio (my receiver won't pass audio via HDMI). From there, HDMI to my Samsung LCD.
> 
> Yes, the fan is running at full speed when I wake up most mornings. Some mornings everything is fine. Other mornings, splash screen is displayed but when I hit Select, no audio or video is displayed, but the Dish menus are all there. To fix that, I do a soft reboot.
> 
> Again, this all started with 6.21 and 6.22. Everything was fine with 6.18.


My update time is also set at 3 AM. I have 5 timers set:

1 - Army Wives - all new
2 - The Closer - all new
3 - Monk - all new
4 - Psych - all new
5 - Regis & Kelly - all

Nearly every morning the fan is running at full speed, the green light for TV1 comes on intermittently and there is no picture & popping noises on TV1 and snow with no sound on TV2. At first this would go on most of the morning, now it is not clearing until late aftenoon or evening. Last night it finally cleared at 8 PM. I tried your select button trick and it did not work for me. The reciever tends not to respond to soft or hard reboots anymore. Last night I decided to unplug the receiver from power before bed and this morning plugged it back in, but it just went right into its high speed fan endless reboot cycle again.

I am connected by HDMI and optical audio to a Harmon Kardon receiver and out to TV1 (Samsung plasma) with HDMI & TV2 (Samsung LCD) by coax. My receiver is in a large walkin closet on a shelf with nothing within six inches on each side and top. The top of the closet has a vent allowing heat to escape through the ceiling and the closet doors are 4 ft wide and floor to ceiling louvres. I do not have a seperate fan installed and am not sure how to check temperatures. I can tell it runs pretty hot with the fan on full though, at least to the touch. As roughdobermann indicates we weren't having any problems until around the time of this roll out. Not 100% sure it started after the update though because until we had this problem I never checked the software version. Is there a way to force the receiver to redownload the software update?


----------



## phrelin

Got one of those "burble" sounds followed by about 90 seconds of sound loss on Tuesday's "the forgotten" (Bay Area ABC affiliate KGO).

It's irritating when I realize that my ViP722 HD DVR is using L6.22. That represents a significant number of software versions which, after all and before any fancy features, are supposed to give us the ability to record and play back flawless HD video and DD5.1 audio from data streams provided to us by Dish Network. It's not useful to be able to store flawed recordings in folders. What is the objective here?


----------



## P Smith

To check temp of HDD: press Menu-6-3-Counters-PgDn (6 or 7 times).


----------



## vtjman

Kent Taylor said:


> I had that same problem. There is a timer that's corrupt and until it fires and deletes itself, you will notice this behavior. Or, you could try deleting timers one by one until you find the bad one. It's a PITA but it will clear itself up eventually. It took about a week for mine to clear up.


Thanks for the info Kent. Was your corrupt timer a one time recording? I say this because most of my timers are recurring event timers (new episodes), and I wonder if one of those are corrupt will it just continue this behavior indefinitely?


----------



## TulsaOK

vtjman said:


> Thanks for the info Kent. Was your corrupt timer a one time recording? I say this because most of my timers are recurring event timers (new episodes), and I wonder if one of those are corrupt will it just continue this behavior indefinitely?


Actually, I'm not sure if it was or not. I never figured out which one it was. I would check every day to see if the problem still existed. One day it went away. That's not a very definitive answer, sorry.


----------



## Ron Barry

david_jr said:


> ..... Is there a way to force the receiver to redownload the software update?


This is to both you guys that are experience the fan in the morning.

Good feedback guys. I don't see a commonality here expect for a very low number of timers. I have 44 myself with 280+ Timer events.

Definitely not seeing a trend yet. So what Sats are you pointing at and might want to provide your equipment. Perhaps there is some commonality there. Other than that not sure what to recommend next.

Do you have auto standby enabled or disabled.. What is your setting for that?

As for forcing a redownload, No there is no way to do that.


----------



## david_jr

Ron Barry said:


> This is to both you guys that are experience the fan in the morning.
> 
> Good feedback guys. I don't see a commonality here expect for a very low number of timers. I have 44 myself with 280+ Timer events.
> 
> Definitely not seeing a trend yet. So what Sats are you pointing at and might want to provide your equipment. Perhaps there is some commonality there. Other than that not sure what to recommend next.
> 
> Do you have auto standby enabled or disabled.. What is your setting for that?
> 
> As for forcing a redownload, No there is no way to do that.


Ron, thank you very much for taking an interest in this. It is a frustrating problem right now. I was home yesterday so I tried to keep an ear on the receiver while I was getting some things done around the house. The loud fan stopped around 1:30 PM. I turned on the system and had guide info and info bar across top of screen, but no picture & no sound. I had to leave shortly after that to take a car for repair and my wife told me that when the kids got home from school at 3 they turned on the TV and it was working fine. We did 3 timers last night at once Fox - Bones/Fringe OTA, CSI/Mentalist Sat 2, & Grey's Anatomy Sat 1 and all fired without any problem (I set them shortly before the first was to go). We watched Fox while it was recording, at least until I fell asleep on the couch. This morning the receiver is back in Jet engine mode as usual.

I have a two dish 500 setup with one at 110/119 and a wing at 61.5, both professionally installed. I have a VIP722 downstairs serving two tvs (family room and kitchen) and a PVR510 upstairs in the master bedroom. We have never had a problem with the 510 and I don't think it has ever had to be rebooted. We had HD installed in December 08 and suffered from a poorly aimed wing dish install until April 09. Our signal strengths were somewhat low and light mist or clouds would knock out the signal. Dish called us and said they had detected low signal strengths and sent a tech out. The tech determined the wing dish had been pointed directly into trees and moved it about 25 feet over on our roof to get a clear path out through the trees. The tech also said that our 722 was dying and gave us a replacement and took tha old (4 month old) one in return. All has been bliss until now.

I don't know if auto standby is enabled, but I think it is. I can't check it right now because it is in jet engine mode.

Thanks again Ron.


----------



## RoughDobermann

Ron Barry said:


> This is to both you guys that are experience the fan in the morning.
> 
> Good feedback guys. I don't see a commonality here expect for a very low number of timers. I have 44 myself with 280+ Timer events.
> 
> Definitely not seeing a trend yet. So what Sats are you pointing at and might want to provide your equipment. Perhaps there is some commonality there. Other than that not sure what to recommend next.
> 
> Do you have auto standby enabled or disabled.. What is your setting for that?
> 
> As for forcing a redownload, No there is no way to do that.


I woke up to blissful silence this morning. I didn't even have to reboot. Picture and audio was fine. Go figure.

Auto standby is enabled and set for four hours.

I have a Dish 5000 dish (I think). My installation screen says, under Device:

DPP 1K.2 1K.2(1) 1K.2(2) 1K.2(3)

Whatever that means.

From the Dish, I have two coax leads going to the 722 in the living room. We also have a 501 in the basement for the kids.


----------



## P Smith

"DPP *1K.2* 1K.2(1) 1K.2(2) 1K.2(3)" - this is Dish *1000.2*, not a Dish 5000.


----------



## david_jr

P Smith said:


> To check temp of HDD: press Menu-6-3-Counters-PgDn (6 or 7 times).


I cannot acces this. I select counters and the screen comes on the left. But I cannot toggle over to the screen to page down. No amount of button pushes left or right seems to allow me over there. I can see that there is an arrow down at the bottom of the page, but can't get over there to page down. Is there a trick to it?


----------



## TulsaOK

david_jr said:


> I cannot acces this. I select counters and the screen comes on the left. But I cannot toggle over to the screen to page down. No amount of button pushes left or right seems to allow me over there. I can see that there is an arrow down at the bottom of the page, but can't get over there to page down. Is there a trick to it?


Once you're at the Counters screen, press Page Down.


----------



## P Smith

david_jr said:


> I cannot acces this. I select counters and the screen comes on the left. But I cannot toggle over to the screen to page down. No amount of button pushes left or right seems to allow me over there. I can see that there is an arrow down at the bottom of the page, but can't get over there to page down. Is there a trick to it?


The trick is follow exactly those written above commands: PgDn/PgUp are _dedicated_ buttons. Use them.


----------



## Ron Barry

Rough and David.. Are you both in Dual Mode? As P.Smith mentioned. What is your temp readings on the counters? Trick is the PgUp and PgDn buttons on the remote. They are on the top right of the remote I use.


----------



## david_jr

Ron Barry said:


> Rough and David.. Are you both in Dual Mode? As P.Smith mentioned. What is your temp readings on the counters? Trick is the PgUp and PgDn buttons on the remote. They are on the top right of the remote I use.


Yes in dual mode. Did not try the pg up dn buttons will do.


----------



## RoughDobermann

Ron Barry said:


> Rough and David.. Are you both in Dual Mode? As P.Smith mentioned. What is your temp readings on the counters? Trick is the PgUp and PgDn buttons on the remote. They are on the top right of the remote I use.


No, I am in single mode.

My HDD temperatures are:

138 max

120 avg.

80 low

No jet engine noise this morning, although I did hear it last night, but no audio and video. No lights on the 722 front panel, whereas the green power light (?) is usually slow flashing when in jet engine mode.

Powered up my Onkyo receiver and TV.

Had the Dish screen saver.

Hit SAT and Select.

No audio or video.

Hit Menu, and the usual Dish stuff shows up, but the preview screen in upper right is black and no audio.

Hit Cancel.

Black screen after the top banner showing the channel and description thing goes away.

Hit PIP and a channel shows up on the half screen, but no audio.

Hit Swap and another channel shows up with both video and audio, but there is a black box in the location of where the first PIP showed up. If I cycle through the Position, when the new PIP box gets to that location, it basically gets cropped out.

I hope that description helps.

The only way to get normal video/picture back is a soft reboot.

I could maybe take a video of this and post it here? Too bad I'm traveling the rest of the week.


----------



## david_jr

OK HD temperatures are:

High - 138

Low - 93

Average - 120

Also I believe auto standby is enabled. Not sure how to check that though.


----------



## racermurray

neworder said:


> Anybody with a vip722 and L622 having problems with the dishONLINE service?
> 
> When I first got my receiver about a month ago, the dishONLINE service worked fine downloading movies over my internet connection. It then just stopped working and when you try and list what is available it just displays "Processing Your..." and will stay on that screen for about 2 minutes and then just kick you out to Live TV.
> 
> I called dish and they said it was a problem with the receiver so they sent me a new one. The new one worked perfectly on the day I installed it and then the next day and currently it does the same thing and just displays "Processing You..."
> 
> I wish I checked the software version that the new receiver had but I am thinking that it might have upgraded to L622 that night and now I am having the same problem.
> 
> Just wondering what peoples results are with L622 and the dishONLINE service.
> 
> Thanks.


Dish online seems to have died..I get the same message as you.

RM


----------



## kenK

Yesterday our 622, running L6.22, many of the HD channels while in full picuture mode, exhibited jerky motion, and degenerated to seconds between still images. 
Volumne was softer, but closed captions were still displayed. 

When the picture is shrunken, e.g., by displaying the guide or recordings, the motion became smooth. Equivalent SD channels(if any) were fine.

Also, HD shows recorded yesterday also showed the same symptoms.

I tried powering off/on, but problem persisted. I did not want to reset the receiver, as a recording was in progress.

Initially, we noticed the problem on local HD channels KPIX (bay area CBS), KNTV (bay area NBC), but MGM HD, UNIHD, and Encore HD also became jerky

Anyone experience similar issues?


----------



## david_jr

david_jr said:


> OK HD temperatures are:
> 
> High - 138
> 
> Low - 93
> 
> Average - 120
> 
> Also I believe auto standby is enabled. Not sure how to check that though.


Wednesday got up at 6 AM reciever was working properly, no jet engine. Turned on and worked fine. Thursday got up same time, jet engine on, receiver in reboot mode. Cleared by 9 AM.


----------



## Tulsa1

kenK said:


> Yesterday our 622, running L6.22, many of the HD channels while in full picuture mode, exhibited jerky motion, and degenerated to seconds between still images.
> Volumne was softer, but closed captions were still displayed.
> 
> When the picture is shrunken, e.g., by displaying the guide or recordings, the motion became smooth. Equivalent SD channels(if any) were fine.
> 
> Also, HD shows recorded yesterday also showed the same symptoms.
> 
> I tried powering off/on, but problem persisted. I did not want to reset the receiver, as a recording was in progress.
> 
> Initially, we noticed the problem on local HD channels KPIX (bay area CBS), KNTV (bay area NBC), but MGM HD, UNIHD, and Encore HD also became jerky
> 
> Anyone experience similar issues?


I have been experiencing the exact same problem on my 722 with L6.22 but
more so with SD material. I'm running SINGLE mode so I swap to the other
tuner and jerky motion is gone. Swap back and it returns.
If I pull up menu or guide the small pic is fine. Full screen has the problem again.
Almost as though it was pausing briefly. Makes it unwatchable.
Mine also started Sept.30, not when I got L6.22


----------



## tnsprin

Tulsa1 said:


> I have been experiencing the exact same problem on my 722 with L6.22 but
> more so with SD material. I'm running SINGLE mode so I swap to the other
> tuner and jerky motion is gone. Swap back and it returns.
> If I pull up menu or guide the small pic is fine. Full screen has the problem again.
> Almost as though it was pausing briefly. Makes it unwatchable.
> Mine also started Sept.30, not when I got L6.22


Seen it occassionally on my 622's. Not related to L6.22. Essentially the thing to do is force the system to reboot. If you record the show in most cases the recording plays back fine after the reboot.


----------



## tymekeeper

david_jr said:


> Wednesday got up at 6 AM reciever was working properly, no jet engine. Turned on and worked fine. Thursday got up same time, jet engine on, receiver in reboot mode. Cleared by 9 AM.


With those temperatures you may have an overheating problem, especially if it is in an enclosure even with doors open. I have an old computer fan running and my average is about 109 degrees. The problem is discussed somewhere in in this forum with this fan being used by some. This thing does run hot.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00080G0BK?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=dealt156612-20&linkCode=asn


----------



## david_jr

tymekeeper said:


> With those temperatures you may have an overheating problem, especially if it is in an enclosure even with doors open. I have an old computer fan running and my average is about 109 degrees. The problem is discussed somewhere in in this forum with this fan being used by some. This thing does run hot.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00080G0BK?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=dealt156612-20&linkCode=asn


Thanks for the link. I ordered the fan. Is there a rule of thumb on placement? Which side of the receiver needs the cool air?


----------



## P Smith

david_jr said:


> Thanks for the link. I ordered the fan. Is there a rule of thumb on placement? Which side of the receiver needs the cool air?


About sides - check this thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=164964


----------



## david_jr

P Smith said:


> About sides - check this thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=164964


I got the fan yesterday and installed it last night. I decided to put it on the left side (as you face the front) as that seemed to be the hottest side. I plugged it into the front usb port and it worked right away. I have an EHD plugged into the rear port. I noticed the side of the unit seemed to cool down a lot right away. This morning the unit was in jet mode again. Apparently when it's in jet mode the usb ports are inactive as the light on the ehd was off and the external fan was not running. The unit seems to be running better lately and going out of jet mode earlier in the day, but this seems to be more than we should have to go through. If the fan doesn't do it we'll have to seek a replacement.


----------



## david_jr

david_jr said:


> OK HD temperatures are:
> 
> High - 138
> 
> Low - 93
> 
> Average - 120
> 
> Also I believe auto standby is enabled. Not sure how to check that though.





david_jr said:


> I got the fan yesterday and installed it last night. I decided to put it on the left side (as you face the front) as that seemed to be the hottest side. I plugged it into the front usb port and it worked right away. I have an EHD plugged into the rear port. I noticed the side of the unit seemed to cool down a lot right away. This morning the unit was in jet mode again. Apparently when it's in jet mode the usb ports are inactive as the light on the ehd was off and the external fan was not running. The unit seems to be running better lately and going out of jet mode earlier in the day, but this seems to be more than we should have to go through. If the fan doesn't do it we'll have to seek a replacement.


5 days with the new fan on and my temperatures are now:

High - 138

Low - 98

Average - 123

I must be doing something wrong here, huh? Receiver was working fine this morning though.


----------



## tnsprin

david_jr said:


> 5 days with the new fan on and my temperatures are now:
> 
> High - 138
> 
> Low - 98
> 
> Average - 123
> 
> I must be doing something wrong here, huh? Receiver was working fine this morning though.


You put the fan on the left side. Are you pulling air out or trying to blow it in? The Design of the receivers has a small opening and fan (not always on) on the right that pulls air in and tries to exhaust on the Left. Vents on the bottom allow convection to also add air.


----------



## P Smith

"_'Vents on the bottom allow convection to also add air_" - due of low clerance of main PCB and no holes in it for make any convection thru it, you can easily drop an idea to use those "_vents on the bottom_".


----------



## tymekeeper

david_jr said:


> 5 days with the new fan on and my temperatures are now:
> 
> High - 138
> 
> Low - 98
> 
> Average - 123
> 
> I must be doing something wrong here, huh? Receiver was working fine this morning though.


I have mine on the left side at about a 45 degree angle facing out towards the front of the cabinet. The temperature reading do not update every day so give it some time. I think the High temp updates about every month. My high is 127, low 96, ave 107


----------



## phrelin

david_jr said:


> 5 days with the new fan on and my temperatures are now:
> 
> High - 138
> 
> Low - 98
> 
> Average - 123
> 
> I must be doing something wrong here, huh? Receiver was working fine this morning though.


Those don't strike me as being unusual temperatures. My 722 right now is 134/116/105 and has generally run around those temperatures since I moved it out of the cabinet. I still use a laptop cooler under it in hot weather to keep it running cooler, which keeps it from even feeling a little warm. But I don't use it all the time because of the noise.

My 612 is located about a foot from the 722 and has no laptop cooler shows 120/105/98. The 612 does have a smaller drive, but the important difference is the case design IMHO.

I posted this a while back which I think says it all:


phrelin said:


> FYI:
> 
> From Seagate's site (covers Seagate and Maxtor):
> 
> Most high speed hard drives are designed for an operational temperature of between 5 and 55°C (131°F). Ambient case temperatures above 55°C (131°F) or below 5°C (41°F) can decrease drive reliability, performance, and product life.
> 
> From Western Digital's site:
> 
> The normal operating range for WD SCSI drives is 41 to 131 degrees Fahrenheit (5 to 55 degrees Celsius). Ensure that your system has adequate cooling to maintain this range. This may require forced air-cooling to meet specified operating temperatures.
> 
> In other words 131 degrees is the manufacturers' recommended MAXIMUM operating temperature.


----------



## BNUMM

From my experience, if it is too hot to touch then your problem may be heat related.


----------



## Kevin Brown

My informal info gathering tells me that the ave should be less than 120F for minimal problems.

My unit is out in the open, and I was running above 120F ave. All I did was to add 1 inch spacers *underneath* the unit to raise it up. My ave dropped by 5-8F. So cooling underneath can help.


----------



## david_jr

Thanks for all the suggestions. I will try some reconfiguration.


----------



## Lee Bailey

I experience an audio 'popping' noise when switching channels, or starting and stopping recorded material since the upgrade. I'm running the digital audio to my AVR. Quite annoying. Anyone else experiencing this?

This is on the my 722 of course.


----------



## Steve H

Not sure when I got the 6.22 update but it is on my receiver. I have noticed for the past couple of weeks a lot of picture freeze ups which have required a front panel reset.


----------



## RoughDobermann

The boss (wife) has had it with Dish and the 722 issues we've been having. What are the odds that getting a 722k will fix my problems? It is a different firmware version in the 722k versus the 722, right?


----------



## P Smith

Right. Different HW also.


----------



## RoughDobermann

P Smith said:


> Right. Different HW also.


Thanks. I get all my locals via the coax feeds from my dish, I won't have any issues there, correct? I don't have an additional over the air antenna connected to my 722. Other than that, I just looks like we'll have to get used to a new remote. Whatever the problem is, I'm hoping that new hardware and new firmware will not lead to the same issues.

My wife is just sick of the darn 722 doing its jet engine fan noise from 3:00am until we wake up, and then have to do a soft reboot. The funny part is that my eight year old boy now says almost every morning: "Great. Gotta reboot the 722!" Way to go Dish! Starting them early!


----------



## P Smith

Just set different time for its reboots - choose convinient time for you, say 1pm.


----------



## harsh

RoughDobermann said:


> It is a different firmware version in the 722k versus the 722, right?


Yes. The ViP722 software is probably more robust than the ViP722K software.


----------



## Ron Barry

The 722/622 software has definitely had the most soak time of the VIP receivers. It is possible that you would not run into the same condition, but there is also a chance you will. Might be worth a shot given you have swapped out he 722 and are still seeing the same thing. Wonder if you might have an issue with the LNB or the switch (If you have one). Has either of those been swapped out?

I have had my 722 since they released and I have not seen this behavior. Really think there is something in your install that is triggering it. Personally I would see if they can take a look at the other components since the issue did appear to cross a receiver swap out before swapping the DVR out. The more I read your posts, the more I think external issue effecting the box. 

Can't fully remember your situation. Have you tried a different power source? UPS?


----------



## RoughDobermann

Ron Barry said:


> The 722/622 software has definitely had the most soak time of the VIP receivers. It is possible that you would not run into the same condition, but there is also a chance you will. Might be worth a shot given you have swapped out he 722 and are still seeing the same thing. Wonder if you might have an issue with the LNB or the switch (If you have one). Has either of those been swapped out?
> 
> I have had my 722 since they released and I have not seen this behavior. Really think there is something in your install that is triggering it. Personally I would see if they can take a look at the other components since the issue did appear to cross a receiver swap out before swapping the DVR out. The more I read your posts, the more I think external issue effecting the box.
> 
> Can't fully remember your situation. Have you tried a different power source? UPS?


Other than the almost daily jet engine fan noise until morning after the 3:00am reset thing, the issue if have is no audio and video unless I do a soft reboot. I can get picture and sound back if a do a PIP swap, but then there is a black square where the previous PIP was, and the only way to get rid of that is a soft reboot. This only happened when they upgraded from 6.18 to 6.22, and has happened now on two different 722s, which leads to me to conclude that my hardware is fine and that the firmware upgrade broke something, maybe in the HDMI. But that doesn't explain the fan noise (I don't think).

No, I have not had any other components replaced nor have I tried a different power source.


----------



## TulsaOK

RoughDobermann said:


> I can get picture and sound back if a do a PIP swap, but then there is a black square where the previous PIP was, and the only way to get rid of that is a soft reboot.


Try bringing up the MENU after you swap and see if the black square disappears.


----------



## ChuckA

Or just do a swap without PiP.


----------



## RoughDobermann

Kent Taylor said:


> Try bringing up the MENU after you swap and see if the black square disappears.


It doesn't. I've tried that.


----------



## RoughDobermann

ChuckA said:


> Or just do a swap without PiP.


Hmmmm, I don't think I've tried that. I'll do so tomorrow or whenever it happens again. Shouldn't be too long! The movie I took is 16 MB so I guess I can't upload it, but here's a screen shot:


----------



## P Smith

Looks like smart card issue - no decoding A/V; try to tune on ch101 next time.


----------



## RoughDobermann

Errr, for some reason, that picture is not showing my TV and the symptom, even though it is there. I think I'm cursed...


----------



## RoughDobermann

P Smith said:


> Looks like smart card issue - no decoding A/V; try to tune on ch101 next time.


Okay, I will add that to the next bug hunt. What will that do?


----------



## RoughDobermann

..


----------



## TulsaOK

I believe that channel doesn't require a smart card to be viewed.


----------



## P Smith

Kent Taylor said:


> I believe that channel doesn't require a smart card to be viewed.


Dish think different: no card = no functionality of their recevier/DVR !


----------



## P Smith

RoughDobermann said:


> Okay, I will add that to the next bug hunt. What will that do?


Authorization requests to the smart card would not required. Like FTA channel - all other component of the STB will works but the card.


----------



## JmC

phrelin said:


> I sent a PM to Ron asking if he had seen this before. To add to my response on the other thread, though the audio/video is fine, there is not signal lock or reading on Sat 119 Tr 7 Spotbeam 4 where Bay Area Local HD's are located but the Tr 8, 6, and 5 lock and read and that's on my 722 and 612.
> 
> If anyone happens to get Tucson HD locals, I'd be curious if you could do a menu,6,1,1 from a local channel to see if you get a signal lock and meter reading as your locals are on Sat 119 Tr 7, but a different spotbeam.


Was the cause of this issue ever identified? I have the same problem with the spotbeam associated with the Detroit HD locals.

Sat 6.15 Tr 3.


----------

